# On Target Miniatures - foal updates December 2014



## targetsmom

I debated when to start this thread but decided that since I want to make this as educational as possible there was no point in waiting. Plus I know our mares are just now entering the stage of pregnancy when later term abortions are a possibility. Need I also remind folks here that we swore that no matter what happened in 2012 we would NOT breed any mare for 2013. Because - with your help - we had such a successful foaling season last year, I hold you partially responsible for this!

*********ETA cam link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget

*********IPhone & IPad link: http://173.192.34.75:1935/ontarget/cam1/playlist.m3u8

Toffee (Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow, a Cross Country Call Me Sirs daughter), bay pinto mare with 2 blue eyes, negative for splash and LWO: last bred 5/25/2012, confirmed in foal via US, and 320 day due date is April 10 (my birthday!): Shown with her 2012 colt Clyde.






Dancer (Buckeye WCF Last Dance, a FWF Little Wardance daughter) silver dapple pinto with 2 blue eyes, splash and tobiano. MAIDEN: Last bred 5/28/2012, so 320 day due date is April 13. Confirmed in foal via US and then later re-confirmed with Wee Foal 120 urine test that was about to expire anyway.





They are both bred to SRF Buckshot who had a very busy week last May!!! He is a chestnut tobiano pinto, paternal half brother to SRF Nobility, with Buckeroo and Rowdy breeding. He must carry splash although not tested. He has a narrow blaze and snip and is LWO negative.





If all goes well, mares will be on Mare Stare sometime in March. Happy to be here again.


----------



## chandab

Lovely mares, can't wait to see what they produce for you in 2013.


----------



## targetsmom

I thought it would help in the education part to show photos of both mares in December when they were about 200 days along (7 months). At this stage the foal is probably about 14" long and maybe 8" tall, and might weight 8-10 pounds. Both mares got their 7 month Pneumabort shots in December and are due for the last one in February. Neither looked very pregnant, although Toffee has had at least 5 foals. Ironically, we were gone for several days in early January and when we returned, Toffee looked considerably "more pregnant". It looks like the foal changed position while we were away. I will likely get more photos today when the 4-Hers are here for an Open Barn.

Photos of mares at around 7 months pregnant and photo of Toffee's 2102 foal, Clyde) also taken in December. Clyde is already 34" and has outgrown his A papers, but is still R and Pinto registered.


----------



## targetsmom

We have someone who might be interested in a COLT for driving, so a healthy colt (or 2) would be fine! Especially if it moves like Clyde.


----------



## jessj

Both your girls are gorgeous, but I absolutely LOVE Dancer's head!! Cant wait to see these little ones!


----------



## MountainWoman

So glad to see you and your gorgeous horses here! I love all your horses but I think Dancer is gorgeous. Here's to a safe foaling season for you.


----------



## Riverrose28

Your mares are so beautiful, and I wish you great success this year, just like you had last year.


----------



## chandab

If Clyde were to stop growing now, would he then keep his A papers? I know at his young age, that isn't likely, but had to ask.


----------



## targetsmom

About Clyde's papers - He was born with an 8.5 inch cannon bone so projected to be "B" size and with his movement and projected size he should be an AWESOME driving horse. So we don't care if he outgrows his A papers, and I suppose we could have saved a few $$$ by not registering him in AMHA, but we did anyway. We haven't sent the papers in yet, but expect that as soon as we get a non-fuzzy, fairly accurate measurement above 34" that we will. Of course he might stop growing, but I really doubt it. He should not outgrow his R papers, he CAN'T outgrow his Pinto papers, and the American Driving Society doesn't even require papers, so we think we are all set. If he keeps growing, worst case is that he might end up being a pony in Pinto and ADS. Then I might be tempted to ride him!

ETA more education: When we returned from vacation last week, I started increasing the grain ration of both mares as they are now in the last 3 months of pregnancy (or they should be!). They are also getting soaked alfalfa cubes 3 times/day to boost their Calcium levels a bit. Last year one of our mares ended up in the hospital with her 2 week old filly when she came down with "thumps" or hypocalcemia. She was given IV CA++ and then was supplemented with more CA++ when they came home from the hospital. Easy decision NOT to rebreed her for this year, although she and her filly (Bunny) came out of the experience just fine. That's her filly in my avatar, photo also from December 2012.


----------



## countrymini

Hope you have another year of safe foaling. Mums and dad are gorgeous!


----------



## lexischase

I look forward to watching these gorgeous girls on camera! Such lovely foals you had in 2012, makes 2013 extra exciting


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for all the good wishes - we appreciate them.

Photos of our 2 pregnant mares taken today at 8 months of pregnancy. Notice that Toffee (who has had 5 or more foals) looks very pregnant but that Dancer, the maiden, doesn't really look pregnant. But she has been confirmed in foal twice, the last time in mid October, there is really no place for her to abort that we wouldn't notice, and we have felt the foal kick. So I, for one, would not use the size of the mares' belly as an indication of whether they are pregnant or not. Both mares are 34" so much bigger than our 30.25" stallion.

Toffee:





Dancer:






Yes, that is Toffee in the background so you can see her from the side too. Note the change in her side view from the photo in post #3. It is even more dramatic from the front but we don't seem to have a frontal shot from last month. But we did notice the difference when we came back from vacation.


----------



## Riverrose28

I had a mare come down with hypocalcemia a few years ago. She never got it again, but only had one foal after and that was three years after. This is what my vet told me to do for all my pregnant mares, and I've since not had any problems. Besides the water bucket in the mares paddock I keep two water buckets in each mares stall, one with plain water one with water that has electrolites with calcium added. That way if they need the extra salty calcium they will drink it as needed. Might be something to consider for your girls too. I get apple flavor with calcuim at my local feed store.


----------



## targetsmom

Since I know you all love photos, I am adding a link to a whole series I just posted on Facebook that are public so anyone should be able to see them. The album is titled "Minis and 4-Hers learn to drive" and features Snappy's full brother Rusty (born in 2010), Clyde's half sister Taffy (also a 2010 foal) and Sox, who joined the group after Snappy was weaned at the end of August. Photos of each attached in case the link doesn't work. If I did it right, they are Taffy (buckskin), Rusty (chestnut) and Sox (black), each a pinto. But I obviously didn't do it right so they are in the reverse order.

The album has more photos and shows the steps in training.

Link to album: https://www.facebook...74&l=973c9f8f48


----------



## targetsmom

Just heard some bad news: My sole practitioner vet who lives on the next street (and saved Max and Bunny for us) just broke his leg putting a horse down. Compound fracture, surgery, and he will be laid up for 8 weeks. I am of course in a panic in case our mares foal while he is still laid up and also feel so bad for both him and his wife. Glad I work from home at my computer.


----------



## countrymini

Ouch, hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures are great Mary - thanks for posting them.





Hope your vet makes a speedy recovery poor man!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Ouch bad news for your vet...here's hoping you don't need his help this year gorgeous mares and praying for textbook foalings


----------



## targetsmom

I think I will set up the Mare Stare camera in early March so at least if anything happens he can see what is going on and give advice over the phone. Plus his wife used to work for him, so she could possibly help too. And Plan B is the vet office 25 minutes away that includes the vet that does my ultrasounds. I have also suggested that Peter might enjoy Mare Stare and the opportunity to be a hero from the safety of his home. He will need something to do to help pass the time!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sure Peter would be pleased to keep an eye on your girls via marestare for you Mary, he's such a caring person! Also in 2 months time, even if not fully recovered, he will surely be hopping around on crutches, so I think you should arrange for his wife to drive him to you as soon as things look as though they are getting 'exciting' - then he can direct and advise while his wife can help you and hubby get these precious babies safely on the ground. Perfect!


----------



## targetsmom

Bit of trivia about Peter - his son Phillip Conserva is a long-time producer of the original CSI and actually directed the most recent episode. So Peter is a proud Papa!!

And Peter is super - he broke his leg in the middle of putting an old horse down and the owners helped splint his leg, put him on a blanket and dragged him closer so he could finish the job and not leave the mare in more pain.


----------



## little lady

Mary-I just love that you are posting pics of the progress of your mares...what a fantastic learning tool. I also love your pics of driving training, something I know nothing about but want desperately to learn. So I will be studying these.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Mary, So much for the no more breeding




I am signing up for my duties and am officially back on board and ready to watch your gorgeous girls delivery their healthy babies.





I have been away for quite awhile and I see some crazy person has promoted Diane to Board leader, I guess I better behave





Hugs from a far

Renee


----------



## targetsmom

Renee - SO glad to see you back. You were missed. Have you seen the updated 2012 foal (now YEARLING) pics that I posted on last years thread? And, yes, so much for not breeding again, but we just ADORE these yearlings.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Mary I have and I can't decide which one I will try and sneak in my bag when I come and visit



They sure are adorable and they look the picture of health and mischief.


----------



## AnnaC

Great to have you back Renee - perfectly timed for you to do 'catch up' and to be ready to help with the mare watching for the girls lining up to foal. I'm looking forward to the familiar long night chats, the fun and the jokes that seem to make up the Nutty Nursery - all we need now is Heidi to return with her wonderful lyrics, Cassie too - where is Cassie, has anyone heard from her lately?

Can't wait for your mares to foal Mary - last year's babies were all so gorgeous, I'm so excited to see what 'appears' this time, especially with the new little girl.


----------



## targetsmom

Anna - Our new "little" girl - if you mean Dancer - is not so little. She and Toffee are both at about the AMHA limit of 34", which is GREAT when you want to make driving horses, as we do. They both have phenomenal movement, but very different. Just nervous about Dancer being a maiden of course.


----------



## AnnaC

Ah yes, that's who I meant, Dancer - my elderly brain has a real problem remembering names most of the time, and when you are in the middle of posting, having 'blank' moments can be really annoying (but not quite as embarrassing as using the wrong name!) LOL!!


----------



## SugaryCharm

targetsmom said:


> Just nervous about Dancer being a maiden of course.


Hi! Glad to commiserate with you, as I'm watching a maiden mare as well!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm new to the forum, though I've been here and there on it over the last couple of months. This topic is what finally got me to sign up as I also have a mare due in April. She's my first mini. Her name is TBD Sweet Lady Rosie O’Grady. I call her Sadie. Her papers say she's 37 inches, though she is a little taller. I bred her to a 32.5 inch son of Little Kings Russian Revelation for a smaller foal to show, drive, and love to death.

From what I've been able to find out, she's a maiden mare. My mom gave her to me, because she was too much for my mom. I was just going to sell her, but my then 2yo son fell head over heals in love with her. She is now 13 yo, and panics if hooked up to a cart. She used to be driven, but she had a horrible experience and will require lots of slow work with her to get her back to doing it. She is just a pet to us and I adore her.

The woman that had her before my mom had two studs, but never bred her the five years she had her due to the fact that she didn't like her temperament either. In that regards, I have a stall with constant turnout, and I let her out just about every time she asks. She became a saint for me until she got pregnant. She never bit, kicked, or bucked. Three weeks after being bred, she tried to kick the tar out of me and later my car. She bucked my son off and bites often. It's crazy. Her coat color also changed even though she had already shed totally out... She went from a chestnut to a liver chestnut. She has turned back into a chestnut. She has turned back into a saint. I will really have to watch out for her when the baby is born of being too protective.

I used to think that minis were a waste, a complete waste. However, I had trained my Arab to drive and my mom had bought a mini to drive. I thought she was crazy. I don't anymore. I prefer to drive the mini as they are slower and I feel safer. I am very aware that they are as strong as an ox and not to take their size for granted. My mom still has that mini and I even drove him on Saturday.

I am now TOTALLY hooked on a mini! My husband says four is my limit. I've even thought of giving up the big horse entirely and staying with a mini. I've had the Arab for ten years since she was weaned, so it won't actually happen, but the thought often goes through my mind. Minis are SOOOO satisfying!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, here's pictures of her pregnant belly... I don't know why one image is so huge. I've never posted a photo to a forum before, but I'll get the hang of it eventually.

She's 254 days pregnant here (about 8 mos). My avatar is her prepregnant.


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the forum Gone_Riding, I am sure you will have lots of fun here as we are all mini mad



Make sure you make your own thread once your mare gets close to foaling as we would love to share in the experience. There are plenty of experienced people here that are always willing to help. P.S what is your name?

As to your mares mood swings that is quite normal during pregnancy, some real stand offish mares turn all loving towards the last stage, you just have to be a little careful with small children around them. My son found that out the hard way





Once again Welcome


----------



## Gone_Riding

My name's Viola. And thank you. I know this board will be a real asset for me! Oh, and Sadie leads back to Arenosa blood and is even related to my Arab! She's registered with AMHR. Size B? I think?


----------



## targetsmom

Photos of the 2 mares from 2/9 & 2/10, but mostly the 2012 foals playing in the snow. A very dirty Dancer who got groomed later.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow, that is some serious snow you have there Mary



Looks like the kids are having fun though





Thanks for sharing the great pics


----------



## Jade10

aww such cute pictures!! I wish we had snow it makes the best pictures and looks like they have a lot of fun


----------



## atotton

Great pictures!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm glad I don't have snow like that, but it'd sure be fun to sled in! They still seem to be enjoying themselves!


----------



## cassie

Welcome back Mary! so glad to see you back on board with Toffee again (who we love so very dearly) and your beautiful little Dancer!! <3

so excited for this foaling season and you know we will be glued to your camera screen





how are your other little babies going? I bet Bunny must be almost completley white by now is she? loved that little filly so much!


----------



## targetsmom

Hi Cassie- That is Bunny in the lower left photo of post #41 above. She still has some color! I just love her and am looking forward to having her (I hope) follow in Princess's footsteps at the Pinto shows. And that is tiny Snappy next to her and Clyde in upper right. We plan to show all three this year.


----------



## cassie

oh I was wondering if that was her! you will have to let us know all about how their show careers go! all three are very special to us Aunties!

little Snappy! love that special little girl! how tall is she now?


----------



## targetsmom

Cassie (and anyone else interested): there are tons of photos of the foals in my Facebook albums, all open to the public. Hope the links work....

More snow photos at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508981539140444.107416.100000858077660&type=3

More foal photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.385976411440958.83988.100000858077660&type=3

And some special favorites (4-Her and mini learning to ground drive): https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.499310990107499.106469.100000858077660&type=3

I need to measure Snappy again, but she is tiny - I would guess about 26-27".


----------



## cassie

cute!! my yearling is still only 29" tall and is the most snuggly of babies! I bet your Snappy would be exactly the same


----------



## targetsmom

This is the best I can do for all three together - from December 24. Clyde hasn't been gelded yet so he is turned out by himself these days, next to his dad, which they both enjoy immensely! Also, as a yearling stallion, the 4-Hers aren't allowed to handle him, and he is getting a bit studly. Our vet is laid up with a broken leg so no sure when the deed will be done! Notice Snappy is cheating and standing ON the sled!


----------



## Eagle

oh Mary that pic is adorable, the terrible triplets of for a spin on the sled


----------



## Gone_Riding

Ive taken my dog sledding... She enjoyed it. It'd be funny to see if a foal would. LOVE the photo!


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Beautiful horses.


----------



## targetsmom

Update for 2/20/2013: Mares both got their 9 month Pneumabort shots today. Toffee's udder is starting to show changes - very slight, but that is just fine for now! Toffee is also looking very wide! I need to get some photos but the ones I have taken recently aren't very good. Dancer's girlish figure is starting to broaden too, but gosh, she is at 9 months so I guess it is about time!! Her baby is pretty active anyway. My vet (who is my age) has been told because of his age he shouldn't try working for 10 weeks after his accident, so that may put him pretty close to the mares's due dates. But he should be able to get around enough to help somewhat if his help is needed. So far, he has saved two of our 5 (ever) live foals, who probably wouldn't have made it without his help.

BTW, we have a video somewhere of their older brother Rusty more or less riding on the sled with his front feet, and walking with his hind legs. It is pretty funny!


----------



## targetsmom

Thought I would post some photos for reference as the mares get closer to foaling. These were taken today, 2/25 at about 275 days. I knew I needed to clip around the udders and I guess that needs to be done sooner rather than later. This is a great example of the need to FEEL not just look at the udder though. Dancer has not made any changes that I can feel, but Toffee's udder is definitely showing changes I can feel. At least Dancer is getting more used to the idea of me feeling her udder!

Toffee is the bay/white, Dancer is the one that doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update and pics Mary, both girls look great



I am so looking forward to watching your girls again this year



I hopefully start a new job soon but I should still be able to watch your cam as I will be in an office.


----------



## AnnaC

Both are looking really good Mary - I seem to remember that last year the lovely Toffee looked pretty 'wide' towards the end of her pregnancy??


----------



## targetsmom

I need to go back and look at last year's photos of Toffee because I "think" she may not be quite as wide this year, which is fine with us. Clyde is wonderful, but a few inches smaller would be great!

I also realize that you can see in the photo better than in person that Dancer DOES look pregnant.


----------



## targetsmom

OK, this is not your usual type of update but some real progress today (2/28). Until now, Toffee has still been turned out with the other "broodmares" - Sox and Mira - and Dancer is still on dry lot with the 4-H projects & show horses. We KNOW we need to get them used to being turned out together, but the weather has not been cooperating. Today we decided there was enough grass visible through the snow and it was safe enough to put the two of them in the front yard with the gate at the end of the driveway closed. They had been hand grazed together a couple of times uneventfully and also turned out briefly together so we thought it would be OK. Since we had Open Barn for the 4-Hers, we had an extra Grandfather who could help watch, so out they went while the kids worked the 4 we are training to drive. All went well!!! But the best part was that Toffee let the other Grandfather brush her, and then let the kids all feel her udder! No kicks from baby though.

So here they are in the side yard.. and a short video of Clyde who happened to be in the back yard at the same time.



Does Dancer look she is 9 months pregnant? I guess I missed most of the performance she was putting on in the front yard while I was busy in the back yard.

BTW, each mare is already well exposed to the actual stalls they will be foaling in, which are next to each other.


----------



## Eagle

Wow sounds like Toffee is making great progress



you must be so happy that you can touch her udder easily this year. I would say Dancer looks just like a 9 month pregnant maiden mare.





Thanks for sharing the fab video,I love to see the girls happy like that, it makes all our hard work worth while


----------



## targetsmom

OK, I know I just posted a video yesterday of Clyde and still photos of the pregnant mares, but we are starting to see areas with no snow and everyone is going a bit nuts (at least the people are!). So here is a video from TODAY (3/1) of 9+ month pregnant Dancer, just feeling good. No one is chasing her... Remember, she is bred to Clyde's (and Max's) sire..... Love this mare!!!


----------



## targetsmom

More progress with putting the two pregnant mares out together, by themselves, with no grass. So they groom each other, and keep grooming, and keep grooming....great for the 4-Hers to see.


----------



## AnnaC

Dancer is such a gorgeous girl - cant wait to see that baby she is cooking!

Both girls are looking great Mary, thank you for keeping the pictures coming, we love sharing your minis with you.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Mary, they look so happy


----------



## Gone_Riding

Wow, they're looking good! I'm so glad they're getting along well... My mare would kick the tar out of another horse. She's awesome alone, but HATES sharing!


----------



## targetsmom

Just posted our cam link on the cam link thread. We know it is early but our minis can be entertaining! Check there for IPhone/IPad link; here is normal link:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget

Update for today: Checked Dancer's udder and she had no issue with this, so I think Toffee has been explaining things to her. And I could feel the tiniest changes! Before she would raise a hind leg - not to kick but more like she didn't know what was going on. Now, if it would stop snowing and warm up just a bit so we can clip bellies....


----------



## Eagle

Oh I am so looking forward to this adventure together. This year is going to be even better cos Toffee and I had a chat and she is going to lay down to foal this year





Welcome back girls


----------



## targetsmom

Vet has his next check-up on Tuesday, but so far he is doing well. He was over here in late Feb for the 9 month Pneumabort shots that his wife did and she is coming back for the pre-foaling shots on March 19 so I should see him then. Yes, we are hoping the mares hold off until he is healed, or better yet, that we don't need him for the foaling.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG I cant believe a yr has gone round and your ladies are back on camera.

I cant promise to be around for a lot of marestaring but if I can help (most likely over the easter break) I will.

Bring on those healthy gorgeous babies


----------



## Eagle

The girls are getting their beauty sleep


----------



## cassie

cuties!!! <3


----------



## Gone_Riding

When I click on the link below your name, it says the account is frozen and doesn't show the camera. I'm I the only one getting this?


----------



## targetsmom

Glad I checked in here - there seems to be a problem somewhere, and it might be this computer. I cannot even get onto the Mare Stare site, although my hubby across the room can. Thanks for the heads up - we will try to get the cams back ASAP.

BTW, cam 2 shows the stall where the 2 geldings currently sleep. We will be adjusting cam 1 later today because we realized that Sox can hide in the corner and not be seen at all!


----------



## targetsmom

Not sure what the problem was but we shut everything down and restarted and the cam seems to be up again.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks


----------



## cassie

how are they looking tonight Mary?



glad you sorted the camera issues out!


----------



## targetsmom

The mares don't hit 300 days until next week (3/20 for Toffee and 3/23 for Dancer) so the cams are up a bit early. Udders are starting to make the tiniest changes and as soon as the weather warms up and stays warm (which is not this week, I am sorry to say) we will clip bellies, move mares around and start to take more pictures. They are scheduled to get their pre-foaling shots next week. In the meantime, there is lots of activity late afternoons on Monday & Thursday when the 4-Hers are here. Lots of grooming and harnessing as Sox, Mira, Rusty (Sox's 2010 colt now gelded) and Taffy (Toffee's 2010 filly) are getting driving and jumping training. All except Mira should be ready to hook to the cart soon.


----------



## cassie

ok cool thanks



hope they all go well I'm sure they will! you guys do such an amazing job with yor mini's and the kids that you help


----------



## targetsmom

Cams were all adjusted a bit today so we hope no one can hide in a corner now. Dust is still an issue but I dusted today!! I will start leaving the lights on at night to get the horses used to them and for anyone who might be watching.

My Vet had his check-up this week, and because of his age (same age as me!) and the leg not healing 100%, he will have the cast on for another month!!! That would put both mares at about 320 days. He will be getting out and about more and I expect to see him Tuesday for the pre-foaling and spring shots. Udder progress is very slow - which is fine under the circumstances - but steady. Cold weather for at least the next week (lucky if we hit 40F) so I may hold off clipping udders, or I may do them tomorrow when the 4-Hers are here. It usually stimulates foal kicking! Could be on cam in the PM. Also, Clyde is scheduled for gelding on Thursday AM and that could be done in a stall, or more likely outside.


----------



## cassie

aww little Clyde is getting the deed done lol poor baby... hope all goes well with his little operation





sorry to hear your vet will be out longer then expected hoping he heals very shortly





slow progress is better then nothing. lol I'm sure the girls will get busy for you soon.


----------



## targetsmom

I did some belly clipping today - but not too much because it is very cold here with another snowstorm tonight - and took udder photos for later comparison. Both mares will hit 300 days this week and in past years we have had foals at 299 & 303 days with full udders. Things seem to be slow this year or maybe they are waiting for Peter's leg to heal.

Pics from today: Dancer (spots) and Toffee (bay, bad clip job):


----------



## cassie

both have a little something happening there



they are just saying its too cold for their precious little babies to come out and play just yet... and they are waiting for Peter to heal


----------



## targetsmom

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think they love Peter and are just waiting for him and some warmer weather! They are looking good Mary!


And all this is fine with me! More snow last night, so shots will be done tomorrow instead of today. And it looks like gelding will be done in one of the foaling stalls rather than outdoors. We plan to turn the cam off for that but might forget!


----------



## Eagle

sending prayers that all goes smoothly for you (and him)


----------



## Gone_Riding

Thank heavens they are waiting for warmer weather and Peter!


----------



## targetsmom

Just FYI, we moved Dancer into the foaling stall (nights only) because she seems to be getting too big for her regular stall! She is in this stall days so should be used to it anyway. Dancer's udder looks like it is making progress but should still have a long ways to go. She & Toffee got their pre-foaling shots today and Peter is able to get around pretty well with a boot and cane, but his wife did the actual shots. The gelding is scheduled for 9:30 AM tomorrow with another vet (female), and will be done in one of the foaling stalls. Cams could be off if the vet prefers.

******************************************************************************* Asking a favor for tonight Wed 3/20 *******************

Dancer is not quite at 300 days but she got her pre-foaling shots today and her stall is now full of "cow piles". I put the alarm on her because we have had mares foal - with and without bad outcomes - under similar circumstances, although with much larger udders. But Dancer is a maiden and very precious to us, so I will be up watching tonight and will appreciate any other eyes. She is on the lower left cam, all alone in the stall. It could be a reaction to the shots or moving to a new stall, or it could be something else.....

Thank you!!

cam link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget


----------



## targetsmom

Bumping up because editing earlier post didn't do it!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I didn't answer before Mary but I have just woken up. I will be around on and off for the night so I will watch as much as I can.

3.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

3am and she's down sternal, snoozing - hope everything will be ok for her and you Mary. How is she with her normal shots - perhaps she is just a bit 'upset' rather than having a reaction? I hope so.


----------



## Eagle

5.20 am and all is quiet still


----------



## cassie

I'm so sorry Mary I only just saw your post... :/ naughty Aunty Cassie, a bit of a crazy day 5:45am and she is standing quietly... I will try and watch tomorrow for you... hopefully she will cook that bubby just a little longer


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you SO much for checking on her. Her poop is back to normal this morning!!!!! And I was able to get some sleep, checking on her myself every hour or so. I will be putting her out with the rest and keeping an eye on her while Clyde is gelded. Her alarm will work from her turnout area.

Thanks again!


----------



## Eagle

You are so very welcome, you know you only have to ask





I wish you all the best for today, give Clyde a hug from me.


----------



## targetsmom

Mares seem to be making very little progress, but as long as they keep that up, I am happy. In the meantime, for you Clyde fans, some photos from yesterday, the day after his castration, when we were making sure he was getting some exercise.
















Just a reminder that Toffee is carrying a full sibling and Dancer a half-sibling.


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad all went well with "our" baby boy




He looks great


----------



## atotton

Stunning, Can't wait to see what his new sibling will look like!!


----------



## lexischase

What a handsome boy he is! I am very excited to see the upcoming foals!


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all! Actually, we put him on the market and got absolutely NO interest in him, so we are having to revise plans once again. After seeing these photos, we are not too anxious to find him a new home. I am going to start working with him more - splitting time with Bunny - and hope to get him ready for some Pinto and AMHR shows, He needs more work before the 4-Hers can work with him again, although he was good with them when he was younger. Hoping that lowering the testosterone will help! This also means that 2013 will probably be our last foaling season, because we are running out of room.


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, he is so gorgeous!! Here, there's more and more interest in horse agility and I'm going to be doing that with my minis. I wonder if that's something that might catch on down in CT especially for your 4Hers.

Did you ever sell your gorgeous little filly from last year?


----------



## targetsmom

MountainWoman- My husband just bought me a book on horse agility and that is definitely something to try with the 4-Hers. And, no we never sold Snappy and we have decided we don't care that she doesn't have Pinto spots because she is so adorable and will be the perfect therapy horse. So we will just have to do more of that. Yes, that is the other problem we have - we don't really want to get rid of any of them once we get attached.


----------



## MountainWoman

I think Snappy has the best home she could ever have with you and I totally understand what you mean about getting attached to the babies.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Mary, you wanted these babies so much that it is no wonder you are attached to them. I always had a hard time parting with any of mine



You get attached to their litle characters


----------



## Jade10

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Clyde certainly grew up to be a handsome young man

anxious to see his 2013 siblings too


----------



## cassie

aww our precious Clyde is all grown up and SOOO handsome! I can't believe you didn't have any interest in him with that movement! wow.

agility is so much fun



I love jumping my mini mare.


----------



## cassie

Dancer has been down sternal for a little while just resting





and the grey horse (looks grey on cam ) lol is also down sternal... top LH cam...


----------



## targetsmom

The gray is Mira, Max and Bunny's dam who is NOT pregnant this year. Dancer has a very small udder but has been uncomfortable for a few days now. She just hit 300 days yesterday and I think she has a while to go.


----------



## cassie

I was wondering if it might have been our lovely Mira! 

I see you! Hi


----------



## targetsmom

Why foaling season is so stressful:

1. Computer/cam issues: OK, I think I already noted that I had to upgrade my operating system on this computer because I needed to do it for my at home work (which is our household's major source of income) and then the cams went down overnight because I forgot to turn off automatic updates. So computer and cam issues are a major source of stress.

2. Pager issues: Happened to notice all the minis lying down yesterday, including Dancer who was flat out. Since the pager was in my pocket and ON, why wasn't it going off? Turns out the GFI outlet had shut off and (at 10:30 last night) we could not get it to work, so we were stringing an extension cord to a different outlet. Need to check daily to make sure pager box is working.

3. Toffee has decided that she no longer wants me to check her udder, take photos, or generally get anywhere near her. Last year photos were no problem, but don't expect any this year. Vet and farrier within a week, plus the farrier took her breakaway halter off yesterday by mistake didn't help any.

4. This on top of normal stuff like crappy weather (praying we see 50 degrees some day soon), spring mud, and just hit a number of moldy hay bales I need to dump. Anyone know the best way to disinfect your loft to prevent the spread of the mold?


----------



## Eagle

Oh shcks Mary, I am sorry things are making you stressed



The girls are up on my screen now and I will make sure Cassie or someone else is around if I have to go out.

Toffee wouldn't be Toffee if she wasn't being a princess so try not to worry about pics for now, as long as she is letting you look and touch. I am sure her mood will swing soon as all preggo females do





I have no idea about the mold, sorry.

Hugs from afar.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Talk about everything going wrong... Maybe it means that foaling will go "textbook"!








As for the mold, a 50% water, 50% bleach solution sprayed and allowed to dry has worked for me. Living in Washington state, I know mold all to well. I hate it. Even good straw molds here... I would love to store a bunch of hay for the winter, but about two months worth is pushing it for me despite having a dry barn. It's so frustrating!


----------



## targetsmom

I thought I used bleach before - thank you for that formula!! Sure hope you are right about the textbook foaling..... Udders still seem weeks away from being ready anyway. VERY slow progress, as I think they know my vet is still laid up. Hope to get all these issues ironed out before then.


----------



## targetsmom

Disinfected the barn today and hope that is the last of the moldy hay. Mares aren't making much progress so we have been working with the foals a lot and then hooked Rusty to the cart yesterday for the first time. Rusty is Snappy's full brother and Clyde and Bunny's 1/2 brother from 2010, so not quite 3. He was as easy to train as his dad Buckshot and we hope the others will follow suit. The 4-Hers have helped all the way along.


----------



## MountainWoman

Loved the photo of Rusty!!!


----------



## Eagle

wow Mary, he looks great. What a great job


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Mary I'm sorry that you have had such a spate of annoying difficulties recently. Loved those pictures of Clyde - he really is absolutely stunning! And what about little Rusty - such a good boy, bless him.





With the girls passing their 300 day mark things are beginning to get really exciting - I cant wait to see what Toffee will show us this year, and Dancer is going to have a gorgeous baby for us all to coo over!

Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## targetsmom

The mares are making such slow progress that it would be frustrating except I think they are waiting for Peter's leg to heal!!! I do have alarms on both of them now, but really, the udders look like they have a LONG way to go. At least I have a track record with Toffee, but with maiden Dancer I am watching her udder thinking it may not get much bigger, but maybe will still fill???? At least she has figured things out and lets me check it and even try to get milk. She is such a wonderful mare I hope I don't regret breeding her. She has been watching the jumping and cart activities and seems to act like she feels left out.


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer kept us both up all last night by lying down flat and setting the Equipage off, kicking and looking at her side, and generally acting uncomfortable. As a maiden, her udder is still small but somewhat firm. Her tail has absolutely no resistance to me lifting it. I think she will foal before Toffee (who also has her alarm on) but it would be nice if she held off at least another week. But just in case, I would appreciate any extra eyes tonight. Photos below were taken today. Thanks all!!

Links are: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget Dancer is on channel 3, lower left corner.
IPhone & IPad link: http://173.192.34.75...1/playlist.m3u8


----------



## misty'smom

I have been watching your mares most every night along with some others as well. I am really enjoying this Mare Stare!!!!! This is my first foaling season to watch, I missed one being born last week by minutes!!! I thought I had time to take my dogs out but the little mare delivered really quick!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I will be lucky and catch one of your girls delivering a cute little foal!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Misty's Mom. I think I just caught that birth last week myself.


----------



## cassie

I have your girls back up again Mary



sorry I wasn't around much on the weekend... but keeping an eye on your girls for you...



just to refresh my memory is it Toffee in the right hand stall? who is she in with?


----------



## targetsmom

The upper two views - channels 1 & 2 - show the same horses, as the stall (Ch 1) leads to the overhang area (ch 2). Sometimes you can even see a horse move from one area to the other. Toffee is the bay & white with mixed & braided tail due April 10. Sox (B/W) and Mira (gray) are dams of Snappy & Bunny and not pregnant this year. Memo to self: Move those two mares soon! Cowboy is the B/W gelding just outside Dancer's stall (Ch #3) who kind of keeps her company until she foals when I will remove the stall screen and close the lower part of the stall door.


----------



## cassie

thanks Mary lol, watching all these mares I forget whats going on with what barn LOL... :/

Toffee is having a nice rest sternal and has been down for quite some time now... haven't seen Dancer down at all tonight...


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks "Aunties" - thanks to your help (and the alarm only going off once) we got a good nights sleep!!!


----------



## Eagle

Mary the cams seem hard to see this year, have you moved them or am I getting old?

I am so glad you got some rest


----------



## MountainWoman

I was watching this morning and saw hay being tossed in



I wish I could have cams. It's so awesome being able to watch yours.


----------



## targetsmom

I too noticed that picture isn't as sharp this year as in the past. At some point - maybe tonight even - I will pull the "extra" cams and focus on one. But I also see that the input and output through Adobe Flash are very different, and the input is very clear. We try to keep the cobwebs down but it might be time to dust again too.

LOL - I wondered if anyone notices the hay coming down! Having hay drops is so wonderful. We have straw next to the drops and will be dropping that down (flake by flake!) as soon as a mare foals.


----------



## MountainWoman

Dumb question - what is a hay drop? Does it come directly from your loft? Fun to watch this a.m.


----------



## targetsmom

Hay drops: Yes, when we had our barn built we had the builder put some "trap doors" in the loft over selected stalls and areas. When not in use, they can be closed and hay can be stacked on them, but they can also be opened for added ventilation and of course, to drop down hay. We have 4 drops and more stalls than that, so I have gotten pretty good at tossing hay into the correct stall or area, but sometimes I miss! This is also why you will often see horses with hay on their backs. They get used to the falling hay VERY quickly and even learn where to look.

ETA: Sharpness issue: We needed to adjust the sharpness, something we didn't have to do in previous years and I didn't realize that we have to do it every time we shut the cam off, which we have to do every day or so or the delay becomes outrageous. I saved the settings, but I still think it may need to be reset, but at least now I know. Let me know if it looks better to you Aunties!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Hay drops are awesome! I have two little barns and have to pack the hay from one to the other, as I have one horse in each barn.


----------



## cassie

what a fantastic idea!! love it! cams look heaps heaps better yay!




all is quiet and I can only see Dancer


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal 1:43am


----------



## cassie

big roll from Dancer back up, then back down and another big roll... hmmm now a little yawning and standing quietly...


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, Dancer is now down flat and woke us u AGAIN. Last night she and Toffee took turns so kept us awake a good part of the night.

And just for Cassie, who I know saw it on FB, I may post that story here and a photo of my black eye.


----------



## cassie

Mary i was about to ask how you and Clyde are going? oh wait we know Clyde is fine... how is your eye? you must be black and brusied everywhere you poor thing!

lets hope neither girl foals until you are fully recovered


----------



## Eagle

Oh do tell!| what happened Mary? are you both ok? Sending hugs

Cassie I have to take Alby to school, I will be back asap.


----------



## cassie

no worries Renee





poor Mary





Dancer back down sternal


----------



## targetsmom

I will just copy what I posted on FB yesterday because my right hand is still sore (and taped right now) so it is hard to type:

I learned 2 things today: 1. Level-headedness in a yearling colt/gelding is priceless and 2. Head wounds (human) bleed a LOT. I found Clyde at lunchtime cast against his non-climb fence, with 2 hind feet stuck through the mesh (up to his pasterns) and his front legs under the fence, while he lay immobile. He didn't even struggle as I rushed over to him and started freeing his hind legs. He is BIG (already over 34") and I am tiny (5', 100 lbs) so this wasn't easy. As soon as I freed his hind legs, he would try to get up but was still cast, so would get caught in the fence again. I tried to put my body between his rear legs and the fence and in one struggle up, he managed to kick me in the hand and eye socket at the same time. Blood was EVERYWHERE, but I kept working and eventually (it seemed like forever) I was able to flip him over so he could get up. Doesn't look there is a mark on him, for which I am so thankful for his not struggling when he was caught!! For me, seems to be a very black eye, lots of bruises, blood on clothes and floors, but no broken bones. This boy really is special.

So a day later, Clyde is still fine - and very affectionate - and my eye is very black and right hand is very swollen and bruised. Can't imagine having to help a mare foal with a hand this sore, so hoping the mares hold off til next week. BTW, The bleeding was from a cut above my eye.


----------



## Eagle

Oh No Mary



I am so glad you found him in time and managed to get him up but so sorry you got hurt in the process, I am sending prayers that you get well soon



Don't worry about your hand cos the girls are going to foal easily this year


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! Mary you poor thing - and I was praying that things would start getting more peaceful for you! Well done for untangling Clyde and bless him for being so laid back about everything. Hope you get healed up quickly, but as Renee says, thegirls are going to foal easily and smoothly this year so no worries.





Try to take things easy for a bit (LOL!! we know you!) sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## little lady

Sending thoughts for a quick healing. Glad Clyde is OK.


----------



## targetsmom

Wonder if anyone was watching when I fed this morning and the 3 mares escaped??? I didn't latch the gate (often don't) but this time they took advantage, pulled the gate open and were eating on the front lawn. I left them there as they get let out there often though with the gate at the end of the drive closed. But enough grass I didn't worry. Toffee came back easily but Mira and Sox stayed out until I hayed everyone and grained all but the 3 mares. When Mira came in she was quite indignant that her grain wasn't waiting for her!!! She is so expressive....

My eye is very black, hand is still taped and pretty sore. I think I would heal faster if I could get some sleep so I am going to take a nap.

Yesterday we put deer netting over the area in the fence where Clyde got caught so he shouldn't be able to get a foot through again. I have also been switching him and his Dad so he is on the other side of that same fenceline. Counting the days until Clyde can go out with others. We do put him out with Cowboy, our gelding close to his size.


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, Mary, I'm so sorry you got hurt. Clyde sounds amazing and I'm glad he's okay.


----------



## Eagle

No Mary I missed the adventure as I was watching poor Bree. I am glad all the girls came back in unhurt, these minis are such a nightmare for escaping


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh my gosh, Mary! I'm glad it wasn't worse, but still...



My Arab loves getting cast in the fence. I, on the other hand, hate it. Hopefully this will be the only incident for you! I hope you heal quickly and the mares wait for you!


----------



## targetsmom

Very sad news about Bree..Anyway, new photos of Dancer from today as I am thinking she will go first. I sure hope she waits a few more days though until Peter and I can both get a bit better. Her udder is small but feels firm and her vulva is fairly red. As I said before, I don't think her tail can get any more relaxed. I am also tossing in a photo of Bunny's rear, because she was right there and I thought Diane might like it, but it is NOT from App!!! And a photo of Mira (Max & Bunny's dam) from yesterday with a 4-Her. I think she is enjoying being a 4-H project.


----------



## cassie

Dancer sure is loosening up nicely behind there! Very exciting! Diane!!! I see SPOTS!!!!!! Lol hello sneaky bunny you found a good hidey hole for your sport didn't you!

Mira is beautiful! She is looking like she loves to jump I just live your Mira so much she has the sweetest kindest face! Just beautiful.

I'm glad to hear you are healing... I was so shocked when I read it on fb! Goodness me! I hope the girls hold on for a bit longer for you so you can heal completely


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the great update Mary, you make sure you are resting after your ordeal yesterday.

Mira looks like she is really enjoying life




I agree Cassie, she is such a cutie.


----------



## targetsmom

Is anyone watching tonight? The alarms are going off non-stop and we just need to get some sleep. I won't turn them off unless we know someone is watching. thanks.


----------



## Eagle

Give me 30 mins or so to wake/get up


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks! will do.


----------



## AnnaC

Everything looking quiet at the moment Mary.


----------



## Eagle

OK Mary, I look and feel like a zombie after only 3 hours sleep but I am here


----------



## countrymini

Dancer is looking good, hope she holds off for you tho. How cute is little Mira


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all - we were able to sleep for a couple of hours!!! Yes, hoping Dancer will hold off a few more days.


----------



## AnnaC

5.47am and Dancer standing by her door - checking for her friends maybe? Glad you got a couple of hour's sleep Mary - hope your injuries are improving for you.


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you slept well



I managed to get all my ironing done whilst the girls were up full screen in front of me.

Where are the girls on cam 1 and 2 hiding?


----------



## targetsmom

On cold mornings like today, as soon as it gets light they go out to find a spot in the sun!! We can see them from the house and I am pretty sure the alarms still work out there. When Toffee's udder starts filling she will be getting shut in the stall next to Dancer (above Dancer on the cam) and we will move one of the other two mares, but leave one for company.


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet so far tonight.


----------



## targetsmom

Not on our end LOL - alarms have been going off for the last hour anyway. Thank you for watching, though because it does allow me to go back to sleep and not panic so much if I forget to turn the alarm back on. Also, hubby has been up watching so I can sleep.


----------



## Eagle

Oh shucks, I forgot that them relaxing and sleeping is "sleep over" for you Mary


----------



## Eagle

It looks like Sox and Mira on cam 1, so where is Toffee?


----------



## Eagle

now Mira is MIA too, where on earth are they going


----------



## sar09006

If it is daylight they go out to stand in front of the sun to warm up and they stair at the backdoor waiting for Mary to come out and feed them!


----------



## Eagle

yes, they disappeared several times when it was dark, maybe they were hoping on a midnight snack being delivered


----------



## targetsmom

When they disappear when it's dark, sometimes they are being very good girls and going outside to pee or poop!!! There is an area for that just outside of cam range.


----------



## cassie

what good girls they are






my yearling decides that if he is in the stable paddock during the ady he has to come back in to poop



so my clean stable in the morning is not so clean in the arvo LOL I don't mind though as he goes in to have a little rest in the middle of the day as well, funny how they are about their stables lol.

dancer standing quietly I'm watching today Mary so if you want to get any sleep at all let me know.

How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## sar09006

Cam on my computer is being weird. Feed keeps dropping and it does to a gray screen for a couple seconds then goes back to showing the mares for a little while. It is like a flicker every couple minutes. Its weird one time it flickered was when Toffee was out by tack room door. Then it shut off and back on and she was in the stall by Mira's bucket and Mira and Sox were having body language talk about who is standing where. Then it flickered again and now Toffee is out where she was before and Mira and Sox are where they were before. It is really weird....


----------



## cassie

hmmm that is weird its been fine for me haven't had any issues... Dancer has just gone down sternal...


----------



## targetsmom

Gary was watching the cam all through the basketball game so I think it was OK. I am hoping the girls can hold off and not foal or keep us awake too much tonight because we are still jazzed from the game. Go Huskies!!!! We are feeling great because our women's team is in the Championship game Tuesday night, going for their 8th National title.


----------



## cassie

Heading to lunch will be back watching in about an hour


----------



## Eagle

3.40 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

both girls have been quiet all night and have been up and down resting a fair bit



another day is about to start for you Mary and mine is winding down





Mum and I just did a workout and I'm headed for the bath






night all


----------



## Eagle

night Cassie and sweet dreams


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all! Even though the alarm went off several times (lost count) I was able to get back to sleep knowing you were watching and feeling that neither mare was really going to foal last night. Amazing how they can go from looking close to not so close....

Happy Birthday Bunny!!!!


----------



## Eagle

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUNNY*


----------



## targetsmom

I see on Facebook that foaling seems to be in the air. All of a sudden, mares are popping everywhere, sometimes two at a time!! It has to reach this forum soon....


----------



## Gone_Riding

I know what you mean. It's been quite on this forum lately.  I wonder if it's because we're all staring at a mare going, "Come on girl!"


----------



## Eagle

What are you girls



we had 2 foals born last night, Pacific Pintos and Maple Hollow both had fillies


----------



## Gone_Riding

Really!?!?! That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## 

So the filly fairy is somewhere floating around -- and the spot sprite visited Maple Hollow as well. So, we need the girls to get in gear so we can hold on to both!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, filly fairy, I could use you too!


----------



## cassie

happy birthday Bunny can't believe its been a year already since that gorgeous little baby was born! soo cute!

cams are up for me today, I'll be watching throughout the day again, how are the girls going? any progress?


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer is still the same and being a maiden we take no chances, so she is wearing her alarm and being watched closely. Her udder is small and I still can't get milk but it is fairly full and tight if that makes sense. Toffee's udder is not doing much and since we think we know how she will progress, we took her alarm off today. Photo is of Toffee's udder today.

I am also posting photos of Sox who we hooked for the first time today, when the weather was gorgeous and some 4-Hers were here. Busy day around here because President Obama flew in for a speech nearby and luckily did not fly over while we were hooking Sox (and then her son Rusty). He waited until during the nightly news, when they conveniently announced the exact time he took off, so we (living near the airport) could get a photo of Air Force One going over! To make this a really mixed bag (literally!) of photos I could post one of my black eye, but I won't.


----------



## cassie

wow thats pretty awesome!

good work Sox! Toffee looks to have a bit more cooking and udder growth to go... she is looking really good though





good idea about keeping the alarm on Dancer...


----------



## Eagle

Mary how is your eye doing? I hope you are feeling better now. Thanks for sharing all the pics, you could have posted your eye too, you know you are among friends here


----------



## AnnaC

2.40am and Dancer down sternal, not looking too comfortable? The others are all crowded in the stall on the right, but someone (might it be Toffee) is botty rubbing pretty violently on one of the walls (cam on this stall is not very clear!)

Great pics Mary - glad the President was kind enough to avoid flying over at what could have been an awkward moment!


----------



## cassie

signing off for a while now while I bring the ponies in for the night...

I'll try check in as much as possible...


----------



## targetsmom

Peter's cast came off this morning and he has no pain!!! Mares waited, but can foal any time now!!!! One less thing to worry about.

Just got worried about Dancer but I think it is the heat. Her sides were moving like with thumps, but I set up a fan which she immediately stood under and they stopped. I went from wearing winter gear and gloves yesterday AM to heat wave today. Did a bit of "comfort" clipping and must do more, especially on the yearlings.


----------



## sar09006

YEAH Peter is set for foaling!!!!





Gary must enjoy the help cleaning the big stall! Mini's are so helpful.

I hope you got more on Dancer clipped I was thinking she would be very hot today and tomorrow. But Thursday is supposed to cool back down. Maybe the weather change will help a foaling!


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about Peter - now you can relax a little!


----------



## Eagle

Three cheers for Peter


----------



## 

Great news about Peter! But this year -- he can just watch!!! (But it's so nice to know he'll be ready if needed !!)


----------



## targetsmom

OK, an update, a question and a request. Dancer's belly (or the foal) was very active this afternoon and at first it almost looked like thumps but then the movement calmed down when I put a fan on her. Could that be the foal getting into position? Her udder is still the same small size but feels tight and full. Still can't get milk to test though... The request is for Dancer to please hold off just a little longer so we can watch the Women's NCAA Championship Basketball game tonight from about 8:30-10:30 PM, Go UConn Huskies!!!


----------



## 

Is she starting to look "slab-sided" Mary? How is her hooha? Elongating? Sounds like baby is moving around to get into position. Your quick thinking with the fan was probably perfect to help make her more comfortable -- sounds like the heat is high up there! It was 88 here today -- and I hate it!

We'll be praying she holds off for you until your game is over! Just let us know when we can encourage her to foal! LOL


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer has not gotten really wide so it is hard to tell if she is more slab sided. She certainly is compared with Toffee but I think that is an unfair comparison!!! I looked today but didn't get a photo - I will try to get one tomorrow. Her hooha is elongating and her tail has had NO resistance in it for days. Her udder has not changed in days either....Tomorrow would be a good day for her to foal as it is my birthday, or Thursday when Peter is coming for the second batch of shots.


----------



## 

Oh, wouldn't that be a nice present!!

And just so I'm not the last to tell you......



Happy Birthday a day early!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Mary I hope you get a Birthday foal!!! That sure would be a GREAT gift!!!

Happy Birthday tomorrow, Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## cassie

Mary for Tomorrow (well its already tomorrow for me,) lol so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!






lol

I see your in there wrapping Dancer's tail... is she looking close to you?? hope she has it on your birthday for you


----------



## targetsmom

I figure it won't hurt to wrap the tail and between foal activity this PM, her being real fidgety this evening, swishing tail, looking at sides, etc, I just don't know. Maidens!!!! Maybe I just have this thing about Peter having the cast off and how nice if she gave me a birthday present....

Notice I was also punching another hole in her halter - while she was wearing it - so maybe the alarm won't give as many false alarms.


----------



## cassie

good plan Mary! I was wondering what you were doing lol. hopefully she will foal tomorrow for you


----------



## Eagle

1.30 am and all is quiet.




Mary, I hope you have a great day.


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal...


----------



## AnnaC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY!! Hope you have a great day - and maybe a foal to celebrate it with!


----------



## Eagle

2.40 am Dancer is rubbing her booty



Toffee is stood outside.


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all but it sure isn't quiet here. The alarm is going off all the time, even when she isn't lying down. She does seem fidgety though, plus it is raining so I don't know if that has something to do with it. I don't dare shut it off....


----------



## Eagle

Why is it going off if she isn't flat out?? I agree that Dancer is more active than normal but nothing that shouts BABY


----------



## Eagle

I have to go to the Lawyer in 10 mins Mary Sorry


----------



## targetsmom

I am not sure why it keeps going off.... it is not working right that is for sure. Went off twice in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Eagle

Poor you, you must be worn out. Is anyone on MS watching? I have to go out now.


----------



## targetsmom

I just posted an update on MS where no one is watching I am sure. We are "up" now but could fall asleep again, which I did once or twice already, with pager off and my glasses on.


----------



## Gone_Riding

​Bummer that the alarm keeps going off! That's got to be so stressful... For once, it should go off because she's blessing you with a *BIRTHDAY PRESENT*! Thank heavens Peter's cast is off just in case. I pray that he gets to just watch!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, this morning I swapped transmitters with the one from Toffee that I wasn't using, so we'll see if that helps. First thing I noticed is that this one works in our sand ring (part of the turnout area) where the other one didn't. Taking a nap after lunch before I do stalls....


----------



## Eagle

Tonight I should be able to give you a few hours sleep Mary, what would you prefer, 12.30 - 3.00 am or 3.00 - 6.00 am? maybe Cassie will be around too, if she is she can do the early hours probably. Just let me know.


----------



## targetsmom

Any time is great!!! Just let me know. You Auntie's are wonderful!!!


----------



## Eagle

ok I will post later and let you know


----------



## targetsmom

Photo update:First 3 are Dancer, last 2 are Toffee. Dancer's udder from 3/25 and today (4/10): then back view to show where baby is riding. Then Toffee front view - Now, Dancer NEVER looked as wide as Toffee does today! Last one is Toffee's udder from Monday 4/8. She has a way to go which is why we took her alarm off. Comments??

ETA: view of Toffee also shows area just out of range of outside camera where they poop and pee! There is a gate right where I am standing that opens into a small turnout where they stand in the sun in the morning.


----------



## Eagle

It looks like Dancer is coming along nicely



Can you take a profile pic of her tummy too when you get time please. Toffee looks like she has a while to go, how many days did she foal at last year Mary?

If it is ok with you I will be watching from 1.00 am until 3.00 am then I will be away until about 5.00 am, after that I will be here until you wake.


----------



## targetsmom

I will try to get another pic of Dancer. Toffee foaled at (I think) 246 days last year and is only at 220 days today, so she should have awhile to go. Her progress last year was slow and steady. I am pretty sure Dancer will go first.


----------



## Eagle

Judging by Toffee's pics I would say 2 weeks it right on track


----------



## targetsmom

Side view - grooming one is from March 4, other one is today (4/10).


----------



## 

Just a perfect maidein -- tucked up tight!!!

Looks like everything is progressing right on time...AND track! So excited to see these babies this year!!!


----------



## Eagle

Yep just perfect! Thanks Mary


----------



## AnnaC

They are both looking great Mary. That's a nice little maidenly tummy pod on your pretty Dancer.

How her 'alarm' working now?


----------



## targetsmom

Eagle- Watching 1-3 AM will be much appreciated as that seems to be the time when she is most restless. We might get some sleep - on the other hand foaling tonight would be good too!! We wake up around 5 AM anyway. I am about to take a nap while Gary gets my birthday dinner - since we can't very well go out.

I think this alarm is working better than the other one - or maybe it is because it has been off for awhile. It is back on now.


----------



## Eagle

Do you want me to post here or text you when I wake up so you can switch EVERYTHING off and get a few hours good sleep?

Oh and my name is Renee


----------



## lexischase

Both girls are so lovely! I cant wait for these foals


----------



## Eagle

Have a wonderful Birthday dinner


----------



## targetsmom

Renee - I did know your name but this lack of sleep is a bummer. Plus I still have to work and my brain needs to be sharp for that!! If you post on here that will be good. Thank you so much!


----------



## cassie

I'm here too



I'll be here till Renee comes on and have your girls up...

so if you want to catch some sleep before Renee comes on I'm here to help





Dancer down sternal atm quite early for her to be down


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie



Night night Mary, sweet dreams


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks ladies!! Just as you posted the alarm went off again. She has been doing a lot of tail flicking. I was up doing some work for a client anyway... discovered a mistake in something I did before and had to correct it, so not a good night. I will try to get some sleep for the next 2 hours though!!!


----------



## AnnaC

1.25am and Dancer was down sternal, then flat for a short while before gtting up, and now hoovering. So all looking normal for now!

Do try to get a couple of hours snooze Mary.


----------



## cassie

Dancer has been really quiet all night... down sternal and flat a few times which would wake Mary up...


----------



## Eagle

posted on wrong thread. Sorry Mary


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> ok so I can breath now. phewwwwwwwww
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS


wrong thread Renee?



I was quickly looking at Mary's cam thinking how could I miss her foaling?! lol


----------



## AnnaC

Are you feeling ok Renee?? I worry about you sometimes - well a lot of the time actually!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry ladies, I lost it there for a moment. I will remove my comment in case I give Mary a heart attack when she wakes


----------



## Eagle

Cassie are you watching?


----------



## targetsmom

I am back on watch (i.e. I have the alarm back on). Thank you for the chance to have a little rests without the alarm going off!!! And Dancer, you have my permission to foal any time now.


----------



## Eagle

ok Thanks Mary, I have to run my son to school.


----------



## Eagle

I forgot some papers for the bank so I am just checking before I shoot out again. 3.40 am and all is quiet but Dancer is down resting which is probably disturbing Mary


----------



## AnnaC

6am and Dancer standing looking out of her door - hoping for an early breakfast maybe? More probably watching her friends.





Hope you managed to get some rest during the night Mary.


----------



## targetsmom

Oh great, the cam was down when I checked just now and started it again.


----------



## Eagle

It had only just gone down cos I checked them about 10 minutes or so ago before I went to hang the washing out. I guessed I was safe to go as you are usually up and about at this hour.


----------



## sar09006

Both mares down sternally. (1:12am)

Do the girls have something against the stall I cleaned today??? All 3 of them rather be outside the stall.

Hope the rain isn't to bad there!


----------



## targetsmom

If the rain gets too bad it will flood the area where they are sleeping (except Sox is in the stall now). so I guess it isn't bad yet. Actually I don't hear the rain yet, not like I did the other night, whenever that was....


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 2.00am all the girls are down sternal apart from Dancer


----------



## Eagle

I am signing off now Mary as I have some erands to run. Dancer seemed more active tonight so I am looking forward to an update with some new pics maybe




Did you have a good Birthday?


----------



## targetsmom

I had a good night's sleep last night!!! Dancer only woke me twice all night....wonder if that means something? Well she has to be getting closer because another day went by. Anyone watching now, there is a mare missing as the 3 mares escaped and only 2 came back. Sox is on the front lawn until I eat breakfast. She can't go anywhere.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Is Sox the one missing? Or should we be worried?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Mary - great excitement in your camp! Looking at the time I guessed it must be teatime for the inmates - lots of stamping and pawing the ground from everyone. Then clouds of hay appearing from the sky above and lots of little jaws working frantically before all was peace again!!

When I first checked in Dancer was pawing the ground like mad - oooooooo I thought, she looks 'interesting', but no, it was just food anticipation. LOL!!

I meant to ask you how your injuries were doing, are you more or less back to normal now - I hope so.


----------



## targetsmom

Anna- thanks for asking about the injuries. I am pretty much back to normal except the eye is still pretty black. It doesn't hurt but one of the 4-Her's grandparents noticed it last night where he hadn't noticed it before. I think it is because a lot of the black was hidden by my glasses but as gravity moves the bruising lower, it is more obvious. My right hand feels good enough that I think I could deliver a foal now if I had to, where last week just the thought of it was painful.

BTW, Sox seemed to feel that being on the front lawn was a good trade-off for missing her morning grain. The grass has to be very tempting after all the rain this week.


----------



## targetsmom

Renee already knows this, but just a hint in case this forum goes down again overnight, that we are on Mare Stare. .I am also on FB.. it seems I have people watching and posting in both places but of course, I am not allowed to post links here.

It seems Dancer never laid out flat last night so the alarm never went off, but this morning she was circling, pawing, rolling and flemming. Now she just looks miserable and is where I can keep a close eye on her and the alarm should work.


----------



## MountainWoman

I love your hay drop and watching the hay fall. I'm glad you're feeling better and I can't wait for a new baby!!!


----------



## targetsmom

LOL Sara - the hay drops are probably why we have to keep dusting the cameras off as the view gets fuzzy!!


----------



## 

Glad you are better Mary. I've been away all weekend, but tried to get on the forum between running between 2 towns an hour apart for babysitting grandchildren for the past 3 days, and notified Debby that the forum was down again. She didn't know it, but I think she got it fixed as quickly as possible. It has something to do with the server for the forums -- and hopefully it won't happen again!!

So glad your hand is better!


----------



## targetsmom

Missed you Diane - glad to see you back!

Mares were rearranged tonight as Toffee was put into her foaling stall. Mira was moved to the run-in area outside Dancer's stall to be with her buddy Cowboy so will be off cam (unless she tries to steal Dancer's hay through the stall screen, which she might!). Sox is still in the area right outside Toffee's stall to keep her company so she will remain on cam.


----------



## 

I appreciate you saying that Mary. I truly MISS everyone here and all that we have going on. I love babysitting the grandchildren, but not having computer access was the pits!


----------



## sar09006

Little after 12. Toffee down sternally. Sox down sternally, Dancer sleeping in corner. I can see Mira staring at Dancer.

All quiet.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Mary



2.00 am and all is quiet, the 3 girls are stood resting


----------



## cassie

haven't been able to comment, but have been watching all night... I saw Dancer down sternal at one point other then that she has been standing quietly...


----------



## Eagle

2.10 am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## cassie

hoping she doesn't go flat and wake up Mary...


----------



## AnnaC

Morning ladies! 2.25am and Dancer still down sternal - good girl, getting some rest before the big event?? Cant see the others very clearly - do you need to wipe Toffee's screen Mary or is it my laptop beig funny again!


----------



## cassie

Dancer down flat for two seconds then back up.... a bit of pacing and back down sternal... hmmm


----------



## cassie

Toffee just gone down sternal for the frist time tonight.


----------



## Eagle

3.15 am and they are both down

3.19 am and Dancer tried to go flat but sat back up. ( I hopee she isn't beeping Mary awake)


----------



## cassie

Dancer was just flat ten back sternal


----------



## cassie

Dancer back up and then back down again!


----------



## Eagle

yes I went to read Liz's thread, cam back and she is down in a different position, I think she is interesting Cassie, don't you?


----------



## cassie

and back up


----------



## cassie

sorry Renee posted at the same time lol

yes I do think she is very interesting... I'm going home to feed up the ponies and put them to bed before it gets to dark but I'm tempted to pull her up on my phone just in case...

can you msg me if she does something or if you can't watch for a bit?


----------



## Eagle

yeah sure


----------



## Eagle

Toffee is doing some serious booty rubbing, her poor tail will be ruined


----------



## cassie

Dancer standing quietly, Toffee a little restless


----------



## Eagle

5.25 am and all is quiet. I have to pop out in 10 mins, is anyone else watching?


----------



## cassie

sorry renee I wasn't around, looks like the girls were good though! lol its light out there now...

will be interesting to see if there are any changes for Dancer this morning Mary, she had a very interesting night last night! had Renee and I on the edge of our seats for a minute or 3 LOL.

theres a storm rolling in here, so I'm headed to bed... night all


----------



## targetsmom

Wow, I guess you Auntie's had an interesting night with our girls. Thank you so much!!! No alarms here but I "slept" with my glasses on and eyes on the IPad next to the bed. Of course I missed the 3:30 AM activity. Dancer almost rubbed HER tail out yesterday rubbing her butt on the fence. Sounds like Toffee is catching up fast. I may put an alarm on her tonight - good thing I have two.


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee DOES seem to be catching up fast: photos of Toffee's udder this morning: Then photos of Dancer's more colorful udder, also this morning:


----------



## sar09006

Did you try getting milk out of either????

Toffee is catching up!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Sounds like an interesting night! I'm glad they didn't wake you up, Mary!


----------



## Eagle

ok so I am in a guessing mood today.

I say 10 days for Toffee

2 days Dancer


----------



## targetsmom

Still can't get milk from Dancer and didn't try Toffee as I think she has a way to go yet. Was thinking we might have an interesting Open Barn this afternoon.

I like Renee's predictions.....


----------



## 

Well, then, Renee -- I'll go with a weekend baby for Dancer, and I'll think about Toffee!! Maybe Friday for little Dancer -- she's looking sooooooo good!


----------



## cassie

I'm glad the girls didn't wake u up last night Mary, they sure were very interesting... hmmm I really have no idea whose going to go when lol. I'm going to say next Thursday for Toffee and Saturday for Dancer


----------



## cassie

Dancer and Toffee both down sternal already tonight


----------



## cassie

both girls back up, probaby because someone is in the other stable


----------



## cassie

hmmm Dancer back down sternal, two big rolls and she is back up again...


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, we are keeping a CLOSE eye on her so that was us coming out to the barn to check on her.....We didn't go in the stall but will be out again to put them to bed soon - if not sooner!!!

I think we may put the alarm on Toffee too....


----------



## cassie

yeah I definitley think she deserves a close eye on her



its good that she had a good roll, getting that baby in position





Mary if you want to catch a nap at all at any stage tonight let me know, I have her up and will be watching very closely!


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Cassie. Right now we are watching TV and the IPad with the pager and cell phone in my pocket. Typical night during foaling season.....


----------



## cassie

lol I can imagine!

I see you in there with them now





Toffee says you can only have my bum mum stay away from my head lol, funny thing these mares! my Penny would be exactly the same lol brats!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Is there something wrong with the top right camera? Is that what the dust is doing? I can barely make out the horse. She's busy, whoever she is...


----------



## cassie

Viola, we don't need to worry about the top RH



its a gelding hehe, I sure hope he won't be spitting out a baby any time soon LOL

Dancer is bottom left and Toffee is top right



they are the only two mares Mary has due for this year


----------



## cassie

Dancer back down, lol I feel like a yoyo


----------



## Gone_Riding

What a relief! I kept thinking the grain bucket was a baby!

Dancer is sleeping on her tummy. Is that what you mean by sternal?


----------



## cassie

yep it sure is



she is back up again now...


----------



## Gone_Riding

She's back up, but her tail is sure busy! Come on Dancer!!!!


----------



## cassie

at least someone is being interesting lol all the other mares are snoozing.


----------



## cassie

heading to lunch will be back shortly


----------



## sar09006

Toffee down sternally.

Dancer up quietly.

Sox looks like she is hanging out in front of gate. I don't see Mira staring at Dancer tonight.

Dancer like I told you this afternoon.... Get foal in to diving position and push!


----------



## cassie

Dancer is really agitated at the moment... alot of pacing and carrying on, Toffee is quiet so I wonder whats up with her...


----------



## targetsmom

Actually the one in the upper right is a mare - Sox - but not bred. The reason that cam is so fuzzy is because there is no light on in that area. We only leave lights on in the 2 foaling stalls.


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies



1.15 am and all is quiet


----------



## Eagle

2.40 am and all is quiet. I have to run Alby to school quick.


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all! 2.45am and Toffee snoozing quietly but Dancer seems to be worried/concerned about something to the left of her stall?


----------



## cassie

Morning Anna and Renee,

yeah Dancer has been a bit agitated for the last few hours, this is the quietest she has been...

oops I forgot it was Sox Mary lol sorry Viola.


----------



## targetsmom

The cams don't show the actual orientation - Toffee's stall is to the left of Dancer and the area in the upper right is just outside Toffee's stall. Guess we should have thought of that when we hooked them up. If you rotate the cams 90 degrees counter-clockwise they will be in the correct orientation.

At least one cow pile in Dancer's stall this morning.......


----------



## cassie

Yay!! Come on dancer... Oh please wait till your night time so I can watch lol though I'm going to be in n out a little tomorrow I'm afraid :/

Safe foaling Mary for whenever she foals


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds exciting - good luck Mary, saying prayers for you and Dancer.





Sugar (Happy Appy) is also doing cow patties right now - maybe a race between the two of them!


----------



## Gone_Riding

cassie said:


> Morning Anna and Renee,
> 
> yeah Dancer has been a bit agitated for the last few hours, this is the quietest she has been...
> 
> oops I forgot it was Sox Mary lol sorry Viola.


At least I won't have to worry either way!



Come on Dancer!!


----------



## paintponylvr

O! Come on Dancer - we are ready for this baby!

... we need that icon with the foal coming out of the mare via plunger... I don't suppose we can use it from another spot??


----------



## Gone_Riding




----------



## Eagle

Drop that baby Dancer


----------



## targetsmom

I put Dancer in her her stall mostly because Cowboy wasn't letting her in, but of course now she is standing by the door wanting to go OUT!! Toffee is in the back yard with Sox and Mira where I can keep an eye on her. At lunchtime I think I may do some rearranging.


----------



## Eagle

Well, I am at work now so of course I am NOT reading


----------



## sar09006

I see Bunny flat out, Cowboy and Taffy sleeping in the stall. Then the three mares hanging out. Did you lock the mares in so that they can't go all the way out???


----------



## targetsmom

The mares were in the backyard but it is so windy now that I can't keep the gate open. I am going out now to rearrange things but this wind is crazy!! Their lunch hay blew all the way across the sand ring. Oh, and BTW, last I checked Dancer's poop was normal... well some of it was likely not hers but all I found was normal!!!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now Mary, I won't be around much tonight I am afraid as I have to take my son swimming. Sorry.


----------



## cassie

The girls have been quiet so far tonight havent been watching this last hour as my brother n I were at a meeting lol ( we're going to buy a house!!!! Woohoo lol )

Will be back watching shortly


----------



## targetsmom

How exciting that you are buying a house!!! If you can let me know (anyone!!) when you can watch, maybe I could get some sleep. For now, hubby and I are taking turns and I ill try to get some work done. Just discovered tonight that our Equipage alarms aren't working right and can't be trusted.

Dancer's alarm definitely not working even though we tested it about an hour ago. She is down flat and no beep at all.....It finally went off when she rolled just before she got up but way more than 30 sec down.


----------



## Eagle

Mary I asked on MS and someone is going to watch for you. I am off swimming now.


----------



## cassie

Hey guys sorry I'm watching



I've been in and out a bit today with meetings I'm here for another hour


----------



## targetsmom

Well, I am back watching again and just confirmed that Toffee's alarm does not work either!!!! Her turn to be flat out and no alarm going off. I really hate this......


----------



## cassie

Oh how frustrating for you Mary!! Rest assured ill be watching the girls tomorrow night...


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Cassie - you just made my day!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie you could do the early shift and I will do the later one


----------



## Becky

Mary, does your Equipage have an internal battery? If so, it may be on the blink and that will cause the system to not function properly. You can take the cover off the repeater and disconnect the battery. It should work properly after that.

My Equipage has been in for repair for a month! It was supposed to ship back to me this week, but I haven't heard anything yet......


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Becky - If you mean the battery inside the box that the antenna is hooked up to, we removed/disconnected that a long time ago. Maybe it was your advice on here where we learned about that fix? One of the transmitters seems to be working now, so as long as we can figure out which mare needs it most, we are set. We also still have our backup Foal Buzzer and baby monitor which we may have to resort to. As if foaling season isn't stressful enough anyway.....

We changed all the batteries last night - 9 volts and AAA and I think that helped one transmitter but the other seems to have a bad connection for the 9 volt battery.


----------



## Becky

Ok, Mary. That's the battery I was talking about. I know those can make the systems not function correctly if that battery is getting old. Hope it keeps working correctly for you and it pretty much takes a back up system to foal these mares out!


----------



## Eagle

At least I don't need batteries Mary



I am off to bed now, I will post as soon as I wake.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie you could do the early shift and I will do the later one


sounds like a plan partner





Dancer was just down sternal and got straight back up again 7:47pm


----------



## targetsmom

You guys (sorry - Aunties!) are just great!!! We think the alarm is working so with you two as back-up we may try to catch up on our sleep tonight. But if Dancer decides to foal tonight that is just fine too!!!


----------



## cassie

get som sleep Mary





we'll call you if we are unsure of anything.

If I can't watch I'll get someone else to kep an eye out for me, but I'll definitley be here for at least the next 4 hours


----------



## cassie

Dancer back down sternal 8:49pm (almost exactly an hour after she last went down sternal lol)


----------



## cassie

Dancer down flat

is the alarm going off for you Mary?

back sternal at 9pm


----------



## targetsmom

And she went down flat and the alarm went off - YAY!!! Good that we got to check it.


----------



## cassie

YAY thats great



so glad it went off for you guys! good girl Dancer lol, ok next time you go down flat... PUSH!!!!


----------



## cassie

both Toffee and Dancer down sternal 11:26pm

11:33pm Dancer back up

Toffee was just down flat for a sec (prob not long enough to set the alarm off...) and is back sternal


----------



## cassie

Toffee back up Dancer down sternal 11:47pm


----------



## AnnaC

12.40am Toffee down sternal (glad t hear the pager now working Mary) and Dancer now standing snoozing near her door.


----------



## Eagle

Anna good morning



why are you up so early? Cassie how long will you be watching tonight?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Morning Renee - I've been up since 4.15am (will suffer for it later!!) due to sounds of horsey domestics going on outside. Went to investigate - yes you guessed it, pouring with rain! - but found nothing out of the norm, so soakig wet, I decided to change back into my night clothes and go back to bed. No such luck, wide awake! So made a cuppa and booted up the laptop. Now I'm just beginning to feel like sleep, but too late, may have to do a short 'catch up' nap this afternoon! The dogs I might say slept through the whole thing and are still snoring away on my bed as I type - they often dont wake up until I get IN from my early morning chores, when they suddenly realise that it might be breakfast time. LOL!! Lazy whatnots!!


----------



## Eagle

Lol Bicky is just the same, she doesn't get off my bed until I am walking out the front door



you will be tited later



I feel aweful this morning, I watched LB until late and switched the light off after 1.00am now I am tired and have a headache


----------



## Eagle

Dancer is out flat and waking Mary no doubt


----------



## targetsmom

Yep, I am here......sorry you don't feel well Renee.


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Mary! Hoping that you can snatch a couple of hours of good sleep once Cassie reports in for watching duty.






I hope your headache improves soon Renee - this mare watching has a lot to answer for, we just HAVE to stay glued to our screens. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

2.40 am and all is quiet

Thanks Anna


----------



## Eagle

Mary I am taking Alby to school real quick.


----------



## cassie

Ill watch on my phone while you're out Renee, ill be back home in about half an hour n should be able to watch again


----------



## cassie

Both girls standing quietly, I'm just about to drive home so won't be able to watch for a bit sorry will let you know when I'm back


----------



## Eagle

I am not home yet but I have them up on my phone. dancer was out flat again, poor Mary


----------



## Eagle

Dancer is down but very fidgety. Mary I am home now


----------



## AnnaC

Both looking quite relaxed now, but there is a really active person on 2?? Off to the shop now, catch you all later.


----------



## Eagle

6.00 am Dancer just had a good roll


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all very much!! Please don't worry if you can't watch for a bit, because with the alarm working and Dancer going down flat as much as she is, I am watching a fair amount.

And Anna - thanks for adding the remark about Sox on channel 2. I wondered about that when I read it and then when I went out to feed I figured it out real quick. Our stallion Buckshot was standing in the back yard next to Sox's run and welcoming me! He is so cute... and luckily did not take off down the road. I grabbed a halter, caught him and put him back with no trouble but will be having a chat with someone about locking gates. It didn't look to me like Sox was in heat anyway.


----------



## cassie

Oh phew!! Good catch Anna and Mary, I get so scared about that happening here!

Sorry I didn't manage to get back on here tonight, my friend came over and we were studying a bit but ill be at work and watching all day except for maybe an hour in the morning but you will prob still be awake then Mary





Headed to bed see you all in the morning



and Renee please make sure you go to bed early tonight we can't afford you getting sick ://


----------



## targetsmom

Mares are acting strange today and the last time I said this, Mira foaled within a few hours.... Sox - the one on channel 2 that was acting odd when the stallion was loose (but NOT seeming to be in heat thank goodness) is still acting strange. Lots of whinnying going on, and she just came in from pasture to say hi to Dancer.. Oh, and Dancer's udder was quite tight and warm this morning.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Awe.... Their cuddling!



They've got their itches on! It's nice having someone doing it back! AKA, their rubbing on each other... it's cute!


----------



## targetsmom

Cowboy and Dancer (who look alike except he is a gelding and has a black tail) love to groom each other. But Taffy (the smaller buckskin) will also groom Dancer. And then tiny Rusty will try to groom her but he can only reach her shoulder! The problem right now is that grooming or scratching on the fences will set off Dancer's alarm...


----------



## Eagle

Ladies I will be going to bed early tonight cos internet is down in the whole town here. I am on my phone stood at the bottom of the garden as it is the only place I can get a connection. Lol

I don't know if it will be back by morning (your night) but I will post as soon as I am able to watch Mary.

Could someone let the other ladies know that I am not around to watch please. Especially Melinda as she is a deep sleeper. ROFL

Hope to see you all soon. Hugs


----------



## MountainWoman

Off to watch your cams for a while. Cam 4 is off line and Cam 3 is blurry for me. I'll try again later.


----------



## targetsmom

The horses are all outside now anyway. There is no 4th cam and cam 3 is likely blurry because that is outside and it is VERY windy right now. The 4-Hers will be here from 4:30-6 so you might catch some activity them.


----------



## MountainWoman

Will watch then. It's windy here too. Surprised we don't blow away. Thanks for the post on conformation. Very helpful.

There are your 4H children in the stall grooming. Fun to watch!! I wish you could send them here to groom some of mine.


----------



## AnnaC

Hope the horses have now settled down Mary, especially with the youngters there for the afternoon. I did see what looked like a dark shadow going back and forth alongside Sox earlier this morning, but it was so faint I thought it must be my imagnation!! Never thought it was a horse - naughty Buckshot!!


----------



## targetsmom

While the 4-Hers were here we had one of the Grand-dads help make a new way to secure Buckshot's gate so he can't escape. I wish I had taken a pic of him this morning when I went out to feed. He was absolutely perfectly posed - uphill yet - and facing the back door with his neck arched and his ears forward! And the best part was he didn't get hurt running away or trying to get in with the mares. Love this boy!


----------



## cassie

aww what a good yet naughty boy LOL.

I'm here for the night shift today Mary






I'll be headed out for an hour in about an hours time, will let you know when I'm leaving and when I'm back



otherwise will be here for you


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal 11:56pm


----------



## cassie

Dancer is being mean and waking Mary up



ok girl, if your going to do that reward your mumma and have your baby!!





a minute later she is back up... just long enough to wake Mary I'm sure...

Toffee down sternal 12:29am

12:46am Toffee back up

Dancer back down sternal 1:04am

1:11am Dancer down flat again! naughty Dancer!


----------



## cassie

Dancer back sternal, she has been resting really well tonight

Dancer back up 1:30am

Toffee down sternal 1:33am


----------



## cassie

Dancer back down sternal toffee still down

Toffee back up Dancer still down sternal

Dancer now down flat

Toffee back down sternal, Dancer still down sternal


----------



## targetsmom

Yes Dancers is certainly waking me up and seems to be doing it more and more often as the night goes on....


----------



## cassie

she is indeed, you poor thing at least you know the alarm is working





I'm signing off foal watch for the evening. safe foaling if the girls foal today or over the weekend, I'll try watch when I can but I'll be in and out so I won't be reliable sorry. if I'm doing some studying at all I'll let you know so you can get some sleep


----------



## targetsmom

When Dancer next woke us up around 5 AM we turned on the news and were then wide awake. For those of you around the world, we are about 90 miles from Boston - and slightly less than that from Watertown, MA, The first thing we heard was the Boston MBTA was closed and the entire town of Watertown was shut down - no one could leave their homes, businesses were not allowed to open, etc.They then reported that they got one of the Marathon bombers but were on the trail of the second one....Very scary times here...


----------



## cassie

Oh my gosh!! Didn't realise you were so close



it affects me more when I hear of news around the world as I wonder if my mini family are near there



(

Stay safe everyone! Sounded absoloutly horrible. Praying for you all.

Dancer be a good girl while I'm sleeping ok?


----------



## targetsmom

Local news just reported the description of the car the fugitive is supposed to be driving but said there is a very slim chance that he has left MA... But just in case....

ETA: One of our biggest worries during foaling season is that we might have to take a mare to the hospital - it has happened several times - which is not that far outside Boston....


----------



## 

Well, THIS year like LAST year -- we are not expecting any traveling for the mares! Just lovely lay-down-and-push-out-babies action!!


----------



## targetsmom

Um, sorry to remind people but last year we did have to take Mira & Bunny to Tufts 2 weeks after she foaled.

Latest here is that Toffee is catching up fast - will post pics later - but is still wide bodied. Just tested her alarm (the one that had been on Dancer) and it is NOT working, even with a new battery, so called Kee Port and left message.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I do hope that they catch the bomber soon... It's sickening. I hope those roads clear back up for you just in case! That's a real bummer about Dancer's alarm. I hope it's an easy fix!


----------



## Eagle

Mary I am so sorry that this psycho is so close to you. I



for the families of the killed and wounded.

You please calm down though, I imagine that you are having all the worst possible scenarios going through your head but the girls are going to be just fine. Yes, last year you had problems with Mira but that is very rare. I know you love your chips like your babies which is why we are here helping you. Don't worry about the beepers cos Cassie and I can watch them. You know I have been encouraging girls on MS to help and believe me when I say I NEVER leave them unattended. When I have told you I am watching if I need to go smoke or pee I go in chat and get someone to cover for me so your "babies" are in good hands.

Sending hugs, I want you to smile and tell me that everything is going to be fine, we are a great team. Go on, say it


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Eagle - yes things will work out fine but I will feel better (as will everyone in this country) when the bomber and all his associates are found and any bombs they might have left lying around are located and defused.

I plan to post updates on the MS message board later, along with photos, just to let them know there are now 2 mares to watch! I REALLY appreciate all the help!!! Dancer's alarm DOES work, which is how we know it is the other transmitter (for Toffee) that doesn't work.

P.S. We took Clyde, Bunny & Snappy for a little show practice and then a walk today. Snappy always wins "most adorable mini".


----------



## cassie

Couldn't say anymore then Renee has Mary





You know we love you n your beautiful furry kids and we won't have anything happening to them





I'm going to be out for the morning helping at a horse show ill try to check in on my phone every now n then but you know shows lol ill be back on the afternoon n it's raining today so ill have the girlies up while I'm studying, will let you know when I'm on



)


----------



## AnnaC

I second all that Renee said Mary. Although I am not able to watch regularly, I always rush to check on your girls whenever I can. Over here in the UK we are all horrified at what happened at the Boston Marathon and the ongoing story/events are the first to be reported on all our news programmes. My heart goes out to all who have suffered.

But your girls are going to be just fine and we are soon going to be congratulating you on your two new bouncing healthy babies





((((HUGS))))


----------



## targetsmom

Today has been a real roller coaster - between mares and the bombing suspect news... For awhile they thought he might be in CT....now I guess after they let everyone in Watertown out of their homes they found him in a backyard.

About the mares - I called Kee Port (maker of Equipage) and ordered another transmitter which I hope they won't charge me for since this one won't work. Checked Toffee and see what you think of her photos. She is the one without an alarm now. Dancer has not really changed visually but her small udder is warm and full and I still can't get any milk from it. Toffee's milk is fairly clear. I guess I should check pH but I go by stickiness and it isn't that sticky yet.

First udder photo is LAST year the day before she foaled. Other one is today....

Then front view from 4/10 and rear view from today....


----------



## Eagle

It looks like baby has dropped down but her udder has some filling to do.

Try testing Dancers milk as that will give you more help on juging when she will go.


----------



## targetsmom

I would love to test Dancer's milk but so far have been unable to get any. With Toffee, only took one try..I guess that is not uncommon with maidens?? Or is it something else?


----------



## 

Nope -- perfectly normal! Those maidens hold their milk as up high as they do their babies! No worries!

Looks like Toffee has a bit more filling to do, and baby is still a bit lopsided, so she's perfectly on schedule!

I watch too when I'm home -- and if there is something special happening....then I cheat at work and watch as much as I can without anyone seeing me do it! The girls are TOOOO important to me to let anyone say I "can't" !!


----------



## Eagle

nothing much going on at 4.00 am


----------



## cassie

toffee and Dancer were both just down sternal 5:00am, 5:03 Dancer is back up, Toffee still down


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Cassie - I seem to be following you around! LOL!!

As it is only a few minutes since Cassie posted, nothing has changed with you girls Mary, but I see from our early news that Boston will soon be back to normal. Congrats to your police.


----------



## Eagle

5.40 am and both girls are standing quietly.

I haven't heard on the news how they know that these two were guilty? Anyone know?


----------



## targetsmom

Hi - thanks for the reports.

They ID's them from surveillance videos, then the suspects carjacked someone and admitted they were the bombers... They let him go, kept the car and the police had a shoot out with both suspects. One was killed in that shoot-out - he was wearing a bomb. Not much doubt. Other one was shot and wounded - he is the one they found last night. That one is also the one that went to college and lived in the same dorm as someone I know (who has minis of course!). They will be treated like any other suspected criminal in the US, not as war criminals - at least that is what we heard.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Mary, I am so glad they caught them so quick. The news here in Italy is a bit useless


----------



## Gone_Riding

Thank you for the update, Mary.

How are the girls doing?


----------



## targetsmom

No real change from yesterday - Dancer is still scratching and rubbing her butt whenever she can, doing some rolling, and acting like she wants to get this over with. Toffee is gaining on her....We have a 4-H meeting this afternoon so could be "strange" activity on cams. Too bad we don't have a cam on the backyard where they will be jumping and ground driving.


----------



## cassie

Dancer is really uncomfy at the moment... was just pawing hte ground, had her head down, one yawn weight shifting, moving around a fair bit... now she is standing uncomfortablly.


----------



## targetsmom

she has not gone down flat at all tonight... maybe she will be like Sox: stand around, go down and foal!


----------



## Eagle

5.25 am and the girls are stood quietly


----------



## targetsmom

Update - more to follow later: Dancer never set the alarm off last night ans I am pretty sure it is working so that measn she never went down flat after lying flat every couple of hours every night for at least a week.

Toffee seems to be catching up fast and I will take a pH of her milk after breakfast. One will have to wear the old Foaling Buzzer buzzer tonight and I just realized it will have to be Dancer because Toffee would FREAK with that thing next to her ears.....


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Mary, I was watching Missy foal so I am answering late



I had them up most of the night and I didn't see her down but I did get on a bit late as I over slept



Sunday mornings are hard for me as I don't sleep much in the week



I am looking forward to hearing about Toffees milk.


----------



## Becky

Sounds like there will soon be a foaling frenzy at On Target!


----------



## targetsmom

I was checking on Missy during the night and just missed her foaling!! See the foal now.

BTW, Toffee's milk is at pH 7.8 so I think we still have a wait.


----------



## Eagle

ok, well the weekend is nearly over for me so I will be back to my weekly duties tonight Mary


----------



## cassie

I will be the same as Renee!! Oh Renee you should have msgd me that missy was foaling



I was watching a movie with Russell. Have to go check on the new baby before I finally get some sleep lol it's midnight here way past my bed time!

I didn't see dancer down at all while I was watching on and off today


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I barely had time to think, she just dropped and foaled. I was in total panic cos I couldn't dial quick enough. Lol


----------



## 

At 7.8, I'd think we have some time too, Mary -- but then the mare that foaled here the other day went from 7.4 for foaling in 4 hours! It's still unbelievable to me!!

So, we're noting her change in behavior not laying down. Note to file! I love watching for the changes to add to the "signs". Looking good!


----------



## targetsmom

LOL Diane - I know the pH can change fast but I figure if I check at 10 PM and it's still high I can sleep for 3-4 hours without an alarm, especially when I have been waking up every couple of hours anyway. And Missy's foal gives me hope that Dancer will foal someday...


----------



## 

Yup! She'll foal.....of that we can be sure! Sounds like you have a good sleeping arrangement worked out with Renee and Cassie, so hopefully you're getting some sleep!

Can't wait to see these foals!


----------



## targetsmom

Cassie & Renee (and any other watchers I don't know about) are the best!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, since this is a "chat" board and I know you LOVE pictures, I thought I would let you know what we were up to this afternoon. A year ago we were right in the middle of foaling season with Bunny & Clyde on the ground and still waiting for Sox to foal Snappy on 4/26. A year later, here is Sox in her new role. Today was the second time hooked to the cart and she is doing great. We also jumped her today but photo is from last week with a 4-Her. She is now 13 years old and has had NINE pregnancies. Training started after Snappy was weaned in late August. Her first Pinto show is one month from now (hear that Toffee & Dancer) although we won't try to drive her at that one.


----------



## 

Oh she looks fabulous Mary!!! Congratulations Sox on your new job!!!


----------



## Eagle

Three cheers for Sox




what a clever girl she is, she looks great driving. Thanks for sharing her Mary


----------



## cassie

Lol it's ok



hehe another safe baby on the ground well done to you





How are our precious girls tonight Mary? I'm back on foal watch today so you can get some good sleep



)


----------



## cassie

Wow go sox!! Looks like she is loving it!! What great fun! Makes me want to get the jumps back out with penny lol


----------



## targetsmom

Bedtime update: pH on Toffee's milk is still up 7.6-7.8 so I think we are safe for a few hours without the alarm. Of course Dancer is another story and glad her alarm seems to work!! Eyes appreciated anyway.


----------



## cassie

sounds like Toffee is progressing nicely





I'm keeping my eye on Dancer, will be heading out to do the banking and get some lunch shortly but otherwise I'm watching her well both of them of course lol.


----------



## AnnaC

1.10am and all looks quiet - Toffee snoozing by her door, Dancer down sternal with the occasional glances at her tummy?


----------



## cassie

both girls standing quietly, though Dancer is looking just a little uncomfortable, Toffee doing a little weight shifting but otherwise all is quiet


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am Toffee is down sternal, Dancer is stood quietly


----------



## cassie

3:39am toffee is back down sternal dancer is standing quietly


----------



## cassie

Dancer has just gone down sternal...


----------



## cassie

how are your girls tonight Mary?


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal 2:28am

rolling and back up


----------



## Eagle

3.15 am and they are both stood quietly


----------



## Eagle

4.15 am and the girls are still stood quietly

I have to go out now I am afraid. Sorry Mary


----------



## cassie

I'm here watching going to get some studying done so i have the cams up


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I am back now




6.00 am and the girls are stood quietly. Did you see Dancer lay down tonight?

Toffee is now rubbing her booty


----------



## cassie

yeah she was down only once, and not for very long... she was down had a roll and back up again....





my bird is making it very hard for me to study lol he keeps wanting me to hold him with both hands not just one LOL


----------



## Eagle

oh I want a pic


----------



## cassie

lol ok, first I had to find him out from my hair lol




here he is, my Green cheeked Conure "Blinky Bill"








and him helping watching us watch some babies being born well meant to be getting born lol


----------



## Eagle

oh wow so cute Cassie



I love birds, meet Matteo's friend Gas, this was a few years ago now though.


----------



## cassie

oh wow! what breed is he? very cute! love his red beak! Blinky is 5 months old now funny little critter

I'll be back, just have to go take the bins out the front brb


----------



## Eagle

He is a ring-necked parakeet Cassie


----------



## cassie

cool



he's very nice! this is blinky saying I'm not allowed to do any studying lol




Dancer is doing some big rolls at the moment and back up


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all! And thanks for the photos - it is very cool to see who (and what) is watching the cams. At our house it is one of the cats. I better not let him see this because he LOVES seeing birds on the screen.

Dancer only woke us up once last night but then I stayed awake for awhile watching her. I was up and feeding when she rolled - she tends to do that when she knows breakfast is on the way. She does not seem to be making ANY progress now, but I will try for pics later to see if anything shows on them. Toffee is making some progress and may go first. I check her milk at bedtime and will post when the pH drops. So far it is around 7.6. Or if it gets sticky I will post for sure!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Mary, have a great day. I am signing off now.


----------



## cassie

Haha you're welcome Mary lol yeah better not show the cat our pet birdys lol will look for a. Update when I wake up



night


----------



## targetsmom

It looks to me like Dancer has made no progress in about 2 weeks. The last time this happened to us, it turned out to be a false pregnancy, but we DID confirm pregnancy after 120 days. Udder photos are from 4/10, 4/15 and 4/23. Anyone see any difference or progress??


----------



## Eagle

yes her nipples are separating and there seem to be more swelling



Try and take the shots from behind straight on as this is the easiest way to see movement.

like this:


----------



## targetsmom

LOL - I was trying to get them from straight behind but she was not tied so it was hard! Her udder is so tiny that I have to just about stand on my head too. To me, it looks like her udder was just a bit bigger/fuller on 4/15 than it is today???? From either angle.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Mary, I have the same problem with my mare.



She likes to move away or act like she is going to kick. Yesterday, she whipped around like she was a bull going to charge me!



I still had to laugh at her though. I find I have to take a BUNCH of udder pictures and then keep the one that turns out the best. It's so annoying! I'm sure out mares think it's even more annoying though!


----------



## Eagle

Try scratching her on her back leg, mine love it and will stand for hours whilst I snap away. Pass her tail over the arm that is scratching that way your other hand is free to hold the camera/phone



Practise makes perfect ladies.


----------



## Gone_Riding

What a great idea! Mine would love that!


----------



## MountainWoman

I can relate because Sweetie looks ready to pop but nothing is going on under there.


----------



## targetsmom

OK, we tried to get better photos of her udder from the back but it is very difficult because her udder is so small that you have to shoot at about a 45 degree angle UPWARDS. Even Toffee who is scared of the camera is easier because you don't have to get down on the ground to take pics. But no matter how you look at Dancer's udder, it does not seem as full to me as it did on 4/15, over a week ago.


----------



## AnnaC

They often fluctuate a bit Mary, she looks fine to me. Also I have never seen a maiden mare with that size of udder plus that huge width of tummy unless she is pregnant! So no more talk of a possible false pregnancy - Dancer will present you with a beautiful baby just as soon as she has cooked it to perfection! She's just making it extra special for you.


----------



## Eagle

Yep, "what goes in must come out" ROFL

Eyelashes seem to be taking a long time this year



or maybe she is making spots?

Be patient Mary, you will see your babies soon and we are here to keep you company. What's that I hear you saying? You would rather have a baby! ROFL


----------



## targetsmom

spots would be good......Pinto spots of course, not the "other" kind...


----------



## Eagle

ROFL maybe she is making stars instead of spots


----------



## 

Udder may have seemed more "full" but I think it's "wider and covering more udder-space" if you know what I mean. In that case, it would be logical to have it be a little "less".

I think she's doing just fine and HERE I'm praying for LOUD PINTO patterning!!



And that's only because YOU are so special!!


----------



## cassie

Aww Mary, everything will be fine, dancer will have her gorgeous little pinto baby when she is ready and we will be here waiting and watching till she does



) if you want to get some sleep Mary ill go do the banking early and make sure I'm here watching for you, tomorrow is a public holiday for us so I won't be as reliable, really hoping to take smartie out for a ride lol but I'm here today.... Not yet still snuggled inmy nice warm bed lol will be watching in about an hour


----------



## Eagle

Good morning sleepy head


----------



## targetsmom

pH update for the night as of 10:30 PM our time. Toffee's milk = pH 7.2 or higher

I was finally able to get a bit of milk from Dancer!!! Her udder feels full, but pH is at least 6.8-7,0

*************ETA: BUT I just read on Scott Creek's website that with a maiden, often you can't get milk from them until just hours before they foal!!!!

So, while Toffee appears to be waiting for the new alarm to arrive, Dancer could be thinking about doing something....


----------



## cassie

Yay progress!! The fact that you can now get milk from her maybe a sign she may got tonight



excitement! Both girls have been quiet and haven't seen them down at all...


----------



## cassie

Hehe we posted the at the same time you may get a baby tonight yet Mary


----------



## targetsmom

I just posted on MS and noticed that another mare named Dancer foaled tonight. So I posted on THAT thread, hoping that maybe I will get some extra eyes!


----------



## cassie

Haha here's hoping



I'm here though Mary and as soon as I see anything I will be straight on that phone!  ps which no. Is best to call?


----------



## targetsmom

The 860-370-9035 is land line, 860-614-8720 is cell. BOTH are next to the bed, but of course only the cell will work if we are on the way to, or in the barn..


----------



## 

At 6.8 she could go tonight for sure! Getting very excited for you Mary! I'd let Peter know she's doing the "countdown" -- tell him to keep his slippers handy!

Come on Dancer!


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal, thanks for the numbers Mary


----------



## 

Cassie, did you see we've had 2 new babies tonight? JJ had a beautiful black filly, and Kankakee at Kinney's had a beautiful black pinto colt -- with a second mare testing at 6.0 !

I'm working on getting Pam's two girls to help set a new "Nutty Nursery" record, so come on Dancer -- join the fun!!!


----------



## cassie

Oh wow! No I haven't lol ill have to take a look.... I've been only been posting updates as I'm absoloutly snowed under at work :/

Toffee up dancer still sternal


----------



## cassie

Dancer down flat setting the alarm off I'm sure


----------



## cassie

back sternal rolling


----------



## 

Nice couple of rolls and back up!


----------



## AnnaC

2.20am and both standing dozing quietly.


----------



## cassie

Toffee just gone down sternal


----------



## cassie

Dancer just gone down sternal


----------



## targetsmom

I saw some pawing and tail flicking in there too... along with the rolling.... let's get on with it....


----------



## AnnaC

Now would be a good time Dancer.


----------



## Eagle

5.15 am Dancer is pawing


----------



## cassie

7:07am and she is standing quietly


----------



## cassie

pawing from Dancer down sternal, roll and back up

more pawing and back up looking at the gate yawning and a little pacing


----------



## cassie

Hi mary, I just sent you a text letting you know what she's been up to sort of a test text to make sure I have the number correct etc, not sure if you can receive texts...



if I see her foaling I'll call you but I just wanted you to be aware of what she has been up to...

lol of course she isn't going to do anything now as she has just been given some hay lol


----------



## targetsmom

Hi Cassie- Yes, Thank you!! I got the text while I was out feeding and had just seen all that activity from outside her stall. I don't "do" text on my phone plus I don't like to stop in the middle of feeding but I did wave to you LOL!! Then I realized you probably wouldn't see me wave. We are not letter her out of sight or hearing today. No cow piles but lots of poop and very restless.


----------



## Eagle

I am watching too Mary


----------



## cassie

yay so glad you got it



thats fine I didn't expect a reply I wanted to check you had seen all the activity yay I'm glad I have the right no. lol I have a friend over tonight and we have been studying and are about to watch a movie so I'll keep them up on my lappy top while we are





come on girls (p.s if one of you foal while I am sleeping you will not have a very happy Auntie Cassie you have been officially warned lol of course as long as the foals are safe and healthy and mummas are all good I'll be happy


----------



## sar09006

Dancer please foal pretty soon!





But can you wait till after lunch because its really bad to skip an exam?!


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal, please foal dancer so I don't have to watch this horrible movie! My brother said it wasn't scary but it is for us!! :/


----------



## targetsmom

FYI- I just put Dancer in the backyard where she can eat a bit of grass, roll, and even foal if she wants, and we can watch her from the house or deck. If she does go into labor we will try to get her into TOFFEE'S foaling stall which is a bit closer, and those mares are out on pasture. Will let you know when we put her back.


----------



## sar09006

The horse laying down in the stall is Cowboy (Dancer's look a like) and Bunny.


----------



## cassie

Oh my bad lol I was like gosh she is lying down for a long time lol and she is looking so comfy lol ok I don't need to worry then thanks for clarifying guys lol it's 1am here the movie finally finished but now we need to watch a funny one so I don't have nightmares lol :/


----------



## targetsmom

Of course, I am not watching the cam now because I just look out the window and so would have no idea who is in the stall! But that sure sounds like Cowboy and another reason for her to be alone in the yard but able to see the ones NOT sleeping in the stall.


----------



## Eagle

Lol Cassie I thought it was Dancer and Mira. We better be careful or Mary might fire us.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, Dancer, come on baby! (Maybe tomorrow's full moon will be enough to put into labor TODAY)


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer asked to go in, so she is back with the "herd" and COULD be the 50/50 pinto in the stall (or one of them). Today is nice and warm (yesterday you may have noted I was wearing a winter jacket and hood) so they may be standing in front of the fan in the stall (I am down to a T-shirt). Oh, in the process of getting Dancer IN, Toffee sneaked OUT, so she is now in the back yard!

If I have the energy, I may try to drive Sox again today, which (I figured out) means that we will bring Dancer WITH us so she can graze next to the pond and we can keep an eye on her.

Don't worry, no one will get fired - I don't know what I would do without you "Aunties".


----------



## targetsmom

Bedtime update: Toffee has been laying down a lot (w/o alarm because the one I order last week to replace the non-working one still hasn't arrived) but then the pager started going off all on its own. We think we fixed it and just tested it, but I don't think I will be getting any sleep tonight either.

pH- Dancer still around 6.8 as far as I can tell and Toffee is still 7.0-7.2,

Did not have the energy to drive Sox today and have no idea how we will get through 1 1/2 hours of 4-H Open Barn tomorrow..... And let's hope I don't start (or end) the day with more e-mails from a client that have to be addressed immediately!!!


----------



## sar09006

Why is the door on Dancer's stall closed and not just the gate??

I will help you survive open barn tomorrow!

12:01AM

Toffee just stood up

Dancer pretty much sternal but thinking about flat.

Non-pregnant Sox is laying down sternal too..


----------



## targetsmom

We thought more privacy might help her decide to PUSH. Plus, if and when she foals it will need to be closed for safety.


----------



## AnnaC

2.30am and Toffee snoozing by her door, Dancer hoovering.


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal 3:58am

Toffee is looking a little restless at the moment


----------



## Eagle

4.05 am and all seems quiet

4.11 am Dancer went flat but sat us immediately.

4.24 am Dancer is out flat and Toffee is down sternal.


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer has kept me awake all night for 2 nights straight....I am not going to be able to stay awake much longer...


----------



## cassie

Toffee and Dancer both down flat 4:32am


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee,

Mary tomorrow night I'll take the watch for you... I won't have to do the banking as Mum and Dad are back now

so I'll be in the office all day and will have your girls up the whole time for you.

Toffee back sternal


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Mary I have the kids home for 2 days holiday so I am distracted at times. I am watching as much as I can.


----------



## targetsmom

I am not sure if I want that second transmitter - Toffee has been down flat a lot tonight too, but quiet about it.


----------



## Eagle

6.20 am the girls are up and ready for a new day


----------



## cassie

yep its a new day for Mary and I am headed to bed,

Mary that offer still stands for tomorrow




I'll let you know when I'm tuned in, in my morning.

Night all

Renee hope you have a nice time with your little men being home


----------



## Eagle

Nighty night Cassie


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all, and it looks like I will still be needing all the help I can get. And today started even WORSE than yesterday, with a cast mini that I did not have the energy to fix, so I watched her struggle until she could get up on her own, and then another e-mail from a client that had to be addressed immediately!!! Gary let the horses out while I was dealing with that and now I am back to bed for a nap.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I have an Arab that casts herself all the time... It's so frustrating. There have been times I never thought I was going to get her up, but I couldn't leave her there... She's had times when it left her not feeling good from being upside down too long. You must be horribly exhausted... I hope that you can catch some zzz today.


----------



## targetsmom

Several of our minis seem to LOVE to get themselves cast, but we think they do it for attention. We NEVER (other than with Clyde cast in the fence earlier this month) find them cast, but they cast themselves once they know we are right there to fix them!!! Usually at morning feeding time, like today. And I do know that being cast can be very dangerous, but I think today showed they are doing it for attention. Bunny went down to roll as I started feeding the others, but after I told her in a stern voice she would just have to get up on her own, amazingly, she struggled and was up by the time I had the hay ready for her stall!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm so glad you didn't have to get her up! I think that's why my Arab does it too. She does it in places where she can't get out... Like a 135* angle with two feet in the fence! I've tried to switch to barbless wire with her, but she finds ways to get caught in that too. It's SO annoying!


----------



## Eagle

I was totally amazed at the minis "cat-like" abilities to get up when cast, I was so used to having to pull over big horses that it blew my mind watching the minis wiggle themselves free and up. It still really frightens me though as I am used to seeing the damage a big horse can do to itself





Mary I will work out a shift with Cassie to try and give you atleast 5 hours sleep.


----------



## targetsmom

Update and a question: Finally received the replacement transmitter so now BOTH mares will be keeping us awake when they lie flat.

Question: Is there an odor associated with the mucous plug? When I went out to check Toffee in the wee hours of this morning, I swore it smelled like she just foaled - the distinctive odor of the amnionic fluids, etc. Since she hadn't just foaled, any idea what this could be? Other than my hallucinations???? Of course I didn't check under her tail....I just went back to bed. And the odor seemed to be coming from her stall, not Dancer's.

Will update later with milk pHs.


----------



## 

Never noticed a smell like that before. So, it will be interesting to see if you still sense it later!

I hope you can get a good solid 5 hours sleep -- turn off the "chimes" and let the girls call you!


----------



## cassie

I'm here ready and watching






I'll be here at work for the next 6 hours and I don't have youth group tonight, so once I've fed the horses I'll just be studying so I can watch then also





So as Diane said turn of the chimes



and grab some sleep. I have your number in my phone ready and I will alert MS if I can't watch for whatever reason (there shouldn't be any lol)


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Cassie!!! Bedtime update: Dancer has some loose poop in her stall but nowhere near "cow-pies". Milk pH=6.8, udder still feels full and tight.

ToffeeH=around 7.0 so seems to be dropping slowly. I wonder if Dancer is waiting for Toffee to go first??


----------



## cassie

good progress





Now sleepy time for you Miss Mary



the girls have been very quiet so far tonight... hopefulyl they will let you sleep





or even better they will foal and then you can sleep all you like!


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal 10:47pm


----------



## cassie

Dancer was just down flat then straight back sternal, Toffee has just gone down sternal

11:28pm Dancer back up Toffee still sternal...

11:58pm Toffee down flat


----------



## cassie

both girls back up now,

Dancer was down sternal then flat for a bit little bit but is back up now


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie I am here helping now.

1.50 am both girls are hoovering their stalls.


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





come join the party



lol more like 



my brother and I have been invited out to an Aussie party tonight (no reason for it other then to wear our flannys jeans and ugg boots and have a bonfire LOL so we may go to that yet... really have to do some more studying so not sure if I'll go or not, if I don't go I'll be here watching and studying.


----------



## Eagle

Ooohh Ugg boots, you lucky thing. Mine are worn out but they are so expensive here I can't afford a new pair



maybe I should come and visit you ? ROFL


----------



## cassie

you should indeed



a trip to Australia to get Ugg boots is definitley worth it LOL

depending where you get them from here some are really cheap and some are more expensive...

how much are they for you over there?


----------



## Eagle

Here they are about 200 euro, what about there?


----------



## cassie

wow ok thats $252.60 australian....

the proper UGG brand I can get on special at the moment, do you like the really tall ones or the medium ones?

I can get the medium ones at the moment for $99 and the talls ones for $139 (this sale ends on monday)

um euro 78.28 for medium 109.91 for tall then there are other brands that sell them as well my ones cost me $40 aus target have them for about $50 aus at the moment...

I don't know what shipping would be like to Italy but if you wanted me to get you some I would be happy to





sorry to take over your thread Mary lol

your girls are both quietly standing not doing anything



I hope you are getting a lovely sleep


----------



## Eagle

Wow that is much cheaper, I think shipping would be expensive though. I like the shorter ones.


----------



## cassie

Dancer just gone down sternal

the cheapest for postae is $62.90 so yeah pretty expensive (thats by sea mail lol)


----------



## Eagle

Maybe you could come here and visit me


----------



## cassie

now I like that idea!! haha buy a house or visit my lovely friend in Italy? lol hmmm

don't tempt me Renee or I'll do it!

did you get my msg? with the ugg boots?


----------



## Eagle

wow they are nothing like the original Ugg, are they fluffy on the inside too?


----------



## cassie

Haha yep lol I found them online lol who says ugg boots aren't stylish lol


----------



## Eagle

They look very pretty I wonder if they are comfortable?


----------



## Eagle

Morning Mary




It's nearly 8.00 am so I am signing off.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you so much Aunties - we had the best sleep in a long time and didn't get up immediately wanting a nap.

But imagine my confusion when greeted with THIS post at the top of the page when I checked in here and went immediately to the last post:.



Eagle said:


> They look very pretty I wonder if they are comfortable?


So, I am thinking, "You just figured out Dancer and Toffee are pretty"????? And "No, I don't think they are comfortable AT ALL... and isn't that why you are watching?"

Then I go back and realize you are talking about Ugg BOOTS!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Haha I doubt it lol did you have a good night sleep Mary?


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Mary, we talk about weird things to pass the time



We all the know your girls are the MOST beautiful girls in the world





So do you think you will be buying these boots to muck out in Mary?


----------



## cassie

Hahaha Mary lol we did chat a bit,but I'm so glad you had a good sleep


----------



## Gone_Riding

So glad you got some good sleep!!!!


----------



## 

SO HAPPY YOU GOT A GOOD SLEEP!!!!! I got a bit lost in the chatter too, Mary. I never heard of Ugg boots!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, if I had read the chat I would have been OK, because I have heard of Ugg boots. But I skipped to the last post, which is the one I quoted. Gave me a smile anyway, which I need later (see below).

Anyway, I took more photos today and while I was posting them the forum crashed so I will try again with just today's. I think that was just after we got the scary letter from the IRS. So glad we got that sleep last night - we are sure going to need it!

Dancer first, then one of Toffee: I really don't see change in either one since 4/15, 11 days ago.


----------



## targetsmom

Bedtime update on pH: still same as last night...It looks to me like nothing has changed since 4/15 except I started taking pHs of their milk. I don't have enough strips to keep doing this every night, even doubling up on them, so I won't be doing pH's every night any more. I am not sure what I would change anyway, as i already have alarms and cams on them and I watch them like a hawk. I will still check milk and poop though, as I believe sticky milk and cow piles are still pretty good indicators of imminent foaling. But no sign of either of those tonight.


----------



## sar09006

Clyde was born at what 343 or 348? Maybe Toffee is waiting to go to then or beat her record of gestation for last year. Then poor Dancer wants her baby born on the same day and time so she is asking the baby to stay in???


----------



## cassie

haha Diane have you never heard of ugg boots?



well I suppose you wouldn't need them in your area...these are ugg boots






oh Mary, I'm glad we made you laugh... Dancer, please have your baby so we make your mummy smile again





looks like her teats are starting to fill in those pics Mary which is a good sign



Looks like she might be one to bag up completley before foaling good girl





(although she may foal as it is so she still gets the eyes on her LOL)

she was just down flat earlier, no doubt waking you up



naughty Dancer


----------



## targetsmom

Clyde was born at (I think) day 346 which I think is still over a week away???? If April 10 was 320 days???


----------



## Eagle

2.50 am The girls are flat and fast asleep disturbing Mary no doubt


----------



## Eagle

6.55 am and the girls are waiting for breakfast


----------



## 

cassie said:


> haha Diane have you never heard of ugg boots?
> 
> 
> 
> well I suppose you wouldn't need them in your area...these are ugg boots
> 
> 
> 
> /monthly_04_2013/post-43723-0-39831300-1367035534.jpg



Nope! I've never heard of them -- probably because THESE are my barn boots.....pretty much year-round!


----------



## 

Okay Toffee. You're holding up the whole show!!





LIttle Dancer wants to have her baby,



but apparently she's bowing to seniority.

How about taking a little pity on the pretty young thing, and giving her a chance to shine!

Dancer - we're all here for you, and if you don't want to wait on mean Ms Toffee, it's okay by us -- we'll protect you!!!


----------



## Eagle

Well said


----------



## Gone_Riding

I ran out of ph sticks, so I understand how you feel... I hope they go before you run out!


----------



## Eagle

Mary I don't have the kids tonight and I am really tired so I am not going to put the alarm on tomorrow morning. I hope I wake up early enough to be of some use to you but I can't promise anything



I am just worn out



Sorry


----------



## targetsmom

That is OK Renee - we appreciate all the time you HAVE watched for us. I think I am going back to my sort of tried and true predictors - cow piles and/or sticky milk. If I see either of those by bedtime I will be on high alert, otherwise I will just rely on the alarms and any stray watchers. I am pretty worn out myself so sure can understand. Sleep well.


----------



## targetsmom

Bedtime update: Dancer seems to have yo-yo'd back to where she was on 4/15 - udder is full and tight but I can't get any milk. No cow piles in either stall and Toffee's milk is not sticky. So I would not bet on any foals here tonight. Of course that doesn't mean we will get any sleep either.......


----------



## AnnaC

3.10am and all is quiet - Toffee snoozing as usual by her door and Dancer is hoovering. Hope they are giving you the chance to get some sleep Mary.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I hope the girls let you get a good night sleep before tonight's all nighter when the deliver!




Come on girls! Let momma sleep, have those babies!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed shortly, I will try and help tonight for a few hours at least Mary.


----------



## cassie

I'm here tonight Mary! get some sleep!!

Dancer is down sternal early tonight and Toffee is standing quietly. sorry I wasn't here over the weekend, we had gorgeous weather and were out at a horse show so I wasn't able to watch, but I'm here for the week now...

let me know if you want to turn the alarms off for a bit and catch some sleep I'll be here all day. doesn't sound like the girls are going to foal tonight but who knows, so I'll be watching





now Dancer is down flat... no doubt setting the alarm off... come on girl PUSH!

8:12pm and she is standing back up


----------



## targetsmom

I just took an nap while Gary camera-sat, so if it went off I didn't hear it! We are taking turns sleeping/napping so that helps. The weather here was gorgeous all weekend so we got a a lot done - clipping a lot of necks & manes, driving Princess & Rusty. Dancer got her neck clipped too but I don't think it shows on the camera. She sure enjoyed the attention!!


----------



## cassie

oh thats good



what a good hubby you have


----------



## cassie

Dancer just gone down sternal again 9:26pm Toffee has been down sternal for a little while.


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee is flat out but hubby still has pager and I don't hear it LOL!!! I would think she is too wide to lie flat out but you never know! I will do a milk check soon and post results.


----------



## cassie

haha Dancer has just gone down flat again... looking forward to the bedtime update


----------



## cassie

Dancer back up and I see you Mary


----------



## targetsmom

Did you see Dancer spook? I found Sox's fly mask on the ground so I pushed it into the grill in Dancer's stall and inadvertently pushed the tube of sunscreen OUT, and it went flying across her stall!! Poor girl didn't know what was happening, but neither did I until I saw the tube on the floor.

Anyway - no sticky milk tonight and no cow piles, so I doubt there will be any foals here by morning. But Dancer's udder is still very full and tight so we are leaving the pager on and appreciating any eyes!!! My guess is that Toffee will foal in 7-10 days so if Dancer is waiting for her, we have at least a week to wait. Or maybe not.....


----------



## cassie

either way both girls and you deserve very close watching just in case



so your camera will be up as long as I am in front of a computer



I have 3 subjects to finish this month so I'm going to be stuck at home studying most nights lucky for me I get to hopefully watch a foal or two be born


----------



## cassie

Dancer back down sternal... I'm heading to lunch now but I'll have her up on my phone while at home


----------



## Eagle

1.30 am and all ios quiet. Morning Cassie


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Eagle

Fine thanks cassie and you? I went to see a yearling yesterday



someone called me and said that there were some horses in real bad condition so of course stupid me had to go and check



anyway the guy will sell a yearling but the others no so I am meeting with the animal protection tomorrow morning to talk about them.


----------



## Eagle

3.15 am Dancer is down sternal resting.


----------



## Eagle

3.40 am both girls are down and Dancer just went out flat for a minute



beep beep. She is being sly tonight cos she was down earlier, she got up then 20 minutes later went back down in the same place. I bet she is doing it to see if I am watching



Don't worry Dancer I am glued to you.


----------



## Eagle

Dancer out flat again for a second, she has been chewing her legs and looking at her belly.

3.59 am and Dancer is out flat again

4.03 am and she is back sternal


----------



## Eagle

4.17 am and all is quiet. Mary I have to pop out for an hour.


----------



## Eagle

5.10 am I am back and all is quiet still.


----------



## cassie

Oh wow, how horrible




I don't know how ppl can treat horses that way... Hope all goes well with getting him reported... How are your precious babies doing in their new homes?


----------



## Eagle

As far as I know they are fine but I haven't seen them since they left. My vet id due to go and vacc Odette and Arthur soon so she will let nme know


----------



## targetsmom

Anyone else notice that Dancer always lays flat in the same spot, with her rear end in the corner with the water bucket?? Just one more thing to worry about. Last night she laid there so much that there is very little bedding left this morning.


----------



## targetsmom

Here is a great example of why you should have a good relationship with your vet. Mine is the best! First, his wife e-mailed me this morning to see how we were doing from the lack of sleep. Then HE just called me to see how everyone was doing and to let me know he MIGHT have to go to a different part of the state today. Then we chatted about what the mares were doing and how close they might be, which of course no one can tell, but we found something to chat about anyway! He is hoping that we only call him to report on safe foalings and to come check IgG levels!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

That's awesome!


----------



## 

Send Peter our love......he is really something SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## cassie

I agree Diane



hey Mary can we get some new pictures of Dancer? she is looking different to me tonight, I can't pinpoint what it is... might be a sign



of course she can't foal with Peter not around...


----------



## cassie

My computer has just crashed so I can't watch, we are running off the generator at the moment as they have turned our power off due to electrical work... But for some reason my computer isn't working... Sorry I can't watch ATM


----------



## cassie

back up phew


----------



## targetsmom

I tried to get new photos of Dancer tonight but the udder shots are too dark. I really don't think anything has changed except she got her neck clipped over the weekend! Milk pH for Toffee and Dancer are both 6.8 or 7.0 tonight. No soft poop, no sticky milk, no indication that foaling is imminent but of course we will watch anyway. On the other hand, Gary noticed that neither one has laid down yet tonight, and Dancer was pawing at bedtime which is not normal at all. She already had her hay.

My latest prediction is that they will both foal in the days between this Friday May 3 and next Tuesday 7. This is because I have co-authored a paper with one of my clients that is due to be published next week and the pre-publication schedule is nasty for those days. We have to respond to any edits almost immediately, or risk errors in the publication later next week. Sorry, can't say any more than that until it is published.

Photos from tonight of Dancer: I have some of Toffee for reference (baby is still sideways) that I will post later in the week.


----------



## cassie

must be the neck clipping lol

she has just gone down sternal, her udder is getting there though



teats pointing down and once they fill I think we will see your little baby


----------



## blazingstarranch

I like those white markings on her belly-she looks like she's getting close, ah the suspense!


----------



## targetsmom

She is definitely acting "different" tonight....stay tuned - maybe she didn't like my prediction that she would hang on a few days more. BTW, teats have been pointing down for days and some days more filled than others.


----------



## cassie

yeah I agree with her acting funny tonight... alot of butt pushing/ rubbing and standing in different positions to normal...

whats with these mares this year?! LOL


----------



## Eagle

I will be around to watch in about 30 mins Mary


----------



## Eagle

Ok so Dancer's behaviour tonight has been very suspicious, she has had me glued several times. I really think she is getting close Mary





She has just had her morning roll and is now waiting for breakfast


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all. Yes, I have been watching her closely myself, as she has been down a lot and I just saw her pawing. Definitely not acting normal.......


----------



## Eagle

Can you try and get some new udder and hooha pics this morning Mary? A milk test would be a good idew too


----------



## 

Exciting!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, my brain is fried so after 2 trips to the barn I got some of what you asked for. I should have checked milk for stickiness but somehow forgot. Both mares test 6.8-7.0 still - or else the test strips don't work. Both mares had at least one semi-soft poop pile in their stall, but Toffee's foal has not changed position yet. Photos first of Dancer from today, then of Toffee from yesterday.

At this point I am going more by behavior and Dancer is acting different - didn't eat everything last night and barely touched her hay this morning. She is very uncomfortable and walks a bit funny...Toffee's udder is filling quickly and she seems to be catching up, except for baby moving. I will put Dancer in the backyard soon, and clean stalls so she can go back in if needed.


----------



## Eagle

I would think Toffee has a day or two yet but Dancer looks good. Thanks for posting pics it helps loads





I am so sorry you are tired, we can organise later today a few hours tonight that I will be here for you.


----------



## targetsmom

Put Dancer in the back yard and she seems happy eating, and can be watched easily, plus her alarm works from there. I will try for a nap now and hubby can watch/listen for a bit. Got the foaling stalls cleaned anyway.


----------



## Eagle

It is 2.40 am here and I am still not able to get to sleep. I am hoping I will soon or else I won't be able to get up tomorrow morning



and help you Mary


----------



## cassie

Aww Renee go to sleep you poor thing



Mary I'm here watching get some sleep yourself



it's statement day today so I'm glued to my desk lol

I also think both girls are acting differently... Either had been down at all tonight and usually by this time both girls haven't been down at all... Very strange. Toffee has been a bit agitated hoping she will get down and have a roll shortly 

Mary if you want to turn the alarms off for a few hours I'm here


----------



## targetsmom

Hubby is watching TV, IPad and alarms so I can sleep for a bit. He noted Toffee has definitely been acting different tonight but I think baby is still not in position. Her pH is still up around 7 and she dripped so much milk the whole strip was used so I didn't get Dancer's pH, but the milk did seem a bit sticky. Still think no one here will foal tonight......I stick with my prediction of May 3-7.


----------



## cassie

I think you may be right with your prediction Mary... Both girls are looking nearly ready


----------



## cassie

I have some important news to announce! DANCER HAS JUST GONE DOWN STERNAL!!

Hehehe


----------



## cassie

Dancer down flat... And back sternal

Back up for maybe 5 minutes and she is down sternal again

11:41 flat then back sternal again...

11:45pm she is back up... Toffee has been real quiet and hasn't been moving much at all...


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee and Dancer both just went down in a flurry of rolling and then butt rubbing. Buckshot (dad) seems to be just outside Toffee's stall because she goes over to the window and says hi.


----------



## Eagle

Hi ladies I am up


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee

How are you feeling? Dancer down sternal again... Besides that one time of toffee rolling she hasn't been down...



might be getting close!!


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie



I am fine thanks and you?


----------



## cassie

I'm good



getting through my mountain of statements lol :/

Dancer down flat... Waking Mary up...


----------



## Eagle

How long are you here for? cos I have to go clip a horse this morning so maybe it is best if I go now whilst you are here?


----------



## cassie

Yeah sure thats fine



I'll be here for another half an hour... then home to feed the horses but I'll keep the girls up on my phone while I do that and I will be home tonight (not studying!!) so I'll keep them up



I got really good marks in my customer service subject and I'm really happy so I'm having a night off and watching a movie instead



of course the girls will be up right beside the screen the whole time





hope all goes well with the clipping Renee






Toffee down sternal...

1 minute later she is back up...

dancer back flat and back sternal... lol

down flat again definitley setting the alarm going this time!

rolling and back up


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal


----------



## Eagle

4.53 am Dancer is up and digging. Hi Cassie I am back


----------



## Eagle

5.10 am the girls are quiet so I am going to grab a quick shower. Be good now girls.!


----------



## targetsmom

Morning update: All that rolling that Toffee did hasn't gotten the foal into position yet but her udder looks full and tight. I think she has pretty much caught up with Dancer except for getting baby in position. I have felt for a couple of weeks that Dancer seems to be waiting for Toffee to foal and wonder if that is possible??? Can they do that?? I still predict May 3-7 for both of them, which would get this over with in another week!!!! Safely, I hope....

Another observation which some might be able to relate to: I think I have found a solution to that "problem" that we tend to encounter as we get older that time seems to fly by a lot faster than it did when we were younger. And then we start waiting for mares to foal, and time seems to move at the same (slow) speed it did 30 or 40 years ago!!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Boy isn't that the truth!


----------



## Eagle

Let me get this straight. If I slow time down I will get more done, Right? so in this case I need to buy a mare in foal and give up all my time by do nothing other than watch her until she foals??

Diane pass me the Nutty Nursery Straight Jacket, we have an emergency, our friend Mary has gone down with Marewatch weirdness


----------



## targetsmom

Ha ha - no, you don't get more done - far from it. But the time sure moves slowly when all you do is wait and watch. Kinda like what happens when you are at the dentist - that is another way to slow time down, you youngsters might have noticed.


----------



## Eagle

Like when you are waiting for you pay check at the end of the month



the last week goes reallllll slow.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I've been keeping an eye on your posts Mary ....hope to see some news soon

What a way to slow down time ...but you are so right


----------



## Eagle

OMG *CONGRATULATIONS* MARY









Looks like another big baby with gorgeous stockings.


----------



## sar09006

FILLY FILLY FILLY

I really need to get out class to see this baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

yahhooooooooooooooo its a baby girl, fantastic Toffee. Thanks Sara, I was on the edge of my seat here waiting to hear. She must have gone really fast cos I have been keeping an eye on her whilst cleaning yet I missed it.


----------



## JAX

Congrats Congrats!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Clyde is the hero here. She went really fast and never set the alarm off again!!!!! I fed lunch and noticed Clyde has his head in Toffee's stall so I RAN around just in time to see 2 feet and a head coming out. She must have changed big time since I let her out at 9 AM and put Dancer out around 10 because baby was NOT in position then..


----------



## sar09006

OK DANCER YOUR TURN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow she was even faster than last year, I had your cam up and was cleaning and keeping an eye on them, I must have missed it by a minute cos I saw you drying baby. Well done Clyde

Next year how about stitching the foal alarm into her vulva


----------



## JAX

Good boy Clyde!! I had a mare that showed me no signs at all. She was just standing there looking bored and eating hay. The mare in the next stall started running in circles and her poor foal was doing everything he could to keep up with his mum, after about ten minutes of this she stopped and stared as the other mare layed down and made two pushes and poped out a little one like "Hey no big deal".


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh thank heavens all went well!!! That's so AWESOME!!!


----------



## AnnaC

*OH WOW! WOW! WOW!!!!!












*

Hooray - what a gorgeous filly - look at those stockings!! Well done Toffee!!

Many congratulations Mary - absolutely brilliant. Just been glued to the screen watching the little (or not so little one!!) trying to find her feet. When you have a moment please can we have all the details - for those of us that had to sit in the dentist chair today while the time passed so slowly (!!), so we missed the great occasion.

Oh and pics too when you can please.





Again many congrats - keep an eye on Dancer, she's looking a bit 'fidgety' or is it that she's watching all the activity in Toffee's stall?


----------



## Gone_Riding

I've been on the computer all morning and I missed it!



Thank heavens for Clyde!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Either the camera is frozen on my computer or else Dancer has been staring at her belly for a LONG time...


----------



## AnnaC

Just read the other posts - huge hugs for Clyde, what a clever boy!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

yup, it was frozen...


----------



## Eagle

where has Dancer gone??


----------



## eagles ring farm

rats I can't get cam up....but big congrats


----------



## targetsmom

I hope the cam is working.. it is here. I had to let Dancer out of her stall because she was getting really upset and trying to jump over the door. Not good. They ALL know something happened. We will keep a close eye on her here and she is wearing the alarm so I just hope SHE lies down and sets it off.

The white on the filly is very small but she is still a pinto. We think she is gorgeous - I will try to measure cannon to see if she is smaller than Clyde but she looks it to me.


----------



## sar09006

I have been watching cam fine since you called and I got voicemail!

I can't wait to meet her!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

cam is up for me


----------



## targetsmom

First pic.... she seems to be as big as Clyde but has dark eyes. I measured cannon at 8 1/2" which is what Clyde's was. And a pic of our hero Clyde through the stall window.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Mary you must be over the moon, well done to you and your assistant



Great job


----------



## targetsmom

I know it is hard to believe how FAST these mares can foal. And going from not being ready at all just 14 hours ago. And mostly standing up so as not to set the alarm off.....Sneaky...

Baby seems quite precocious and has found the milk bar by herself, judging by the slurps I hear. Toffee has passed the placenta so i guess I will give her some Banamine and her wormer. I am trying to leave them alone for a bit to bond.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I keep reading that you give banamine to your mare after foaling because of pain... Where do you get it? Out here, you have to have a prescription... and, quite frankly, three of the four vets here in Tucson are morons/worthless... It also takes over 4 hours to get a vet out here even in an emergency...

Kari


----------



## happy appy

Congrats!


----------



## targetsmom

A few pages ago I wrote about my AWESOME vet and having a good relationship with him. Like I have him do all my shots, even though I could do them myself. I buy a tube of Banamine paste from him whenever I need it.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Mary your vet is a super vet. I am very lucky too as my vet is great. Kari With my qualifications I can my drugs but most of the time I get my vet to give it to me when she is here as a whole bottle would last my minis a lifetime. Lol


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats Mary on such a sweetheart little girl

we get banamine from our vet but you can have your vet send a prescription to valleyvet or somewhere similar and order online

we just get the paste in a tube


----------



## blazingstarranch

Yay! I nice big bouncing baby filly! She looks strong and healthy and so elegant! Congrats to you and mama too!


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, she is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! Such exciting news !


----------



## SummerTime

Congrats! Love the stockings!! She is beautiful


----------



## cassie

Congratulations Mary and toffee!!!! Woohoo! She was acting so off last night Mary I knew she had to be close



what a gorgeous little baby! Just stunning!

Ok dancer your turn now please



oh but can you wait till I get to work please? Lol

How is dancer looking Mary?


----------



## 

I am SO EXCITED for you Mary!! Renee texted me about the birth -- but had such a busy day this is the first time I can see her for myself.

What a beauty!!! LOVE those stockings -- going to be another STUNNER for sure!!!!

Give Clyde a big HUG -- he did just perfect!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!!

Okay, Dancer, the "madam" has foaled -- so let's get going!!


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer's udder looks like it is about to burst... but what do I know? I certainly didn't think Toffee would foal today during the DAY!!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Diane, I know you worry about these mares when you are at work so I wanted you to know that Toffee and filly were fine


----------



## 

I was sooooooo thankful, as you're right -- I worry about every mare as if she lived here!! I can't thank you enough Renee!


----------



## Eagle

Anything for you Diane



xxxx


----------



## cassie

Come on dancer lets go!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! She looks black...can't wait to see more pics. Been watching her and Dancer...come on Dancer!


----------



## eagles ring farm

I can see your cam finally on internet explorer don't know why I can't on aol , but she looks gorgeous and Dancer looks like she wants to join the party

you should put Clyde in the stall next to her so he can watch her..lol


----------



## Becky

Oh my gosh! I missed all of this excitement today! Congratulations, Mary & Toffee!!! I've been so busy getting ready for a show this weekend, that I hadn't checked in all day. That's great news and it sounds like Dancer is ready to go to. I'll keep checking.


----------



## Gone_Riding

She's beautiful!


----------



## lexischase

Big congratulations Mary and Toffee!!! Such a beautiful filly


----------



## targetsmom

Bedtime - no updates tonight. We will be watching Dancer like a hawk anyway, so what is the point of knowing the pH NOW when it can change so fast?

Anyone notice all the excuses we had for going into Toffee's stall tonight to see her filly? I thought of taking water out by the cupful instead of gallon, but two trips was good!


----------



## cassie

hehe I saw, and it was so cute!  do you have any dry pics for us? (another excuse to go out and see her  )

I'll have her up for the next hour, and I will try keep watch on my phone, I finish work early today and the girls want me to do a bible study with them so don't know how much I'll be able to watch later but I'll get on when I can


----------



## targetsmom

For you guys... Second one is interesting because she was fine with her SON looking in the window, but not Cowboy (unrelated gelding).


----------



## misty'smom

What a beautiful little filly!!!



I love her stockings and her sock!!!!!



Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## cassie

awww so cute! she is beautiful mary! thanks for the pics!

Dancer just gone down sternal


----------



## sar09006

targetsmom said:


> Bedtime - no updates tonight. We will be watching Dancer like a hawk anyway, so what is the point of knowing the pH NOW when it can change so fast?
> 
> Anyone notice all the excuses we had for going into Toffee's stall tonight to see her filly? I thought of taking water out by the cupful instead of gallon, but two trips was good!


Agreed no point in checking.

Like I said earlier the baby is very distracting!!!! It might take me from 1:30 to 6 to clean all the stalls tomorrow!





Dancer PLEASE foal it would be really nice for your mommy to get a full night of sleep!


----------



## 

She really is STUNNING Mary! Just beautiful!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a gorgeous little girl, she's going to be quite stunning with that dark colouring and those stockings/socks!! Just checked on the cam and she's fast asleep with Toffee standing dozing/keeping watch beside her, soooooooooooo sweet!

Dancer is not looking very comfortable - come on Dancer, it's your turn now!!


----------



## Eagle

ahhh Mary that black/white contrast is just stunning





3.20 am Dancer is down sternal, Toffee is feeding baby


----------



## targetsmom

I thought of going to just the single cam to get a better view of Dancer but I wanted to be able to check on the foal tonight. But Thursday night I will pull the extra cams so we can just watch Dancer. Baby is quite distracting. isn't she? For awhile it looked like she was practicing for Saturday's Kentucky Derby!


----------



## Eagle

She is so distracting that I missed Melinda's mare foaling



Bad me



Thank goodness Melinda was there.

She is a scream to watch, she just fell over and then jumped up in case anyone saw


----------



## little lady

That filly is a hoot to watch and just too darn adorable!


----------



## targetsmom

Peter (vet) is coming this morning to check IgG so that should be interesting to watch too! I will be keeping them in until then. Notice what a good mom Toffee is, even though she is very hard to catch, and that baby has none of Toffee's hang-ups!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your new foal Mary! She is just *beautiful, *and I *love *those stockings!!


----------



## sar09006

Darn I missed Peter! I just watched him talking to you and leaving.

What are his predictions about Dancer???


----------



## targetsmom

Why would Peter have any better predictions than anyone else LOL? He says baby is in position, but we knew that. Of course the alarm went off while we were in the driveway chatting but it was only a false alarm (grooming Cowboy). He will be close by all day today.

We did not end up doing the IgG because he was having trouble getting blood. We talked about the pros and cons and decided it is unlikely that there will be an issue with passive transfer and if there is, do we really want to take her to Tufts, which is what it would entail? Can't do that while we wait for Dancer....


----------



## ratzo155

Beautiful little filly! Congratulations and hoping for a healthy foal for Dancer soon so you can get some much deserved sleep.


----------



## Eagle

Mary I haven't seen a foal healthier than that little rascal, she was charging round all night. I have no doubt that she is doing just perfectly.


----------



## targetsmom

OK, my very first foal was a full sized mule back in the 1970's, but this is the healthiest, quickest MINI foal I remember. Usually they need some help with drinking or pooping, or something. Although I do recall Rusty doing laps around Sox while she was still down after he was born. We had to move the water buckets because we were afraid he would crash into them!


----------



## little lady

Come on Dancer! In the meantime enjoying the little spitfire.


----------



## chandab

Congrats! She's darling.


----------



## vickie gee

I'm a day late and several dollars short but yooohoo, congrats, etc,etc. anyhow. Glad it turned out well and she is a cutie! Love the socks, stockings, hosiery!


----------



## 

I used to do IgG's on all the foals, but gave that up. After a while you just seem to "know" if there's a problem by watching baby's antics, movement, nursing, etc. So, after a while, I only tested the ones I had a concern about. Even those were fine -- but I felt better testing a couple that concerned me.

THIS LITTLE SPITFIRE can't have a thing wrong with her!! EXCEPT she doesn't know how to stop !!

Just beautiful!


----------



## AnnaC

Just been watching the hive of activity at teatime Mary. Toffee and the spitfire have just been removed from their stall - are they having a little outside time?? Hope we might see some pictures if they are??

How's Dancer looking this evening?


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, at tea time Toffee and baby were bought outside to meet the world and a large group of 4-Hers, parents, grandparents, and assorted other folks. Toffee and baby (who needs a name badly!) were huge hit and unbelievably good. Toffee - despite being un-trusting - is the BEST mother!!! Photos coming soon...

Yep, agree with Diane (and Peter) that the chance of this baby having a problem with passive transfer are slim based on her antics so far and how quickly she picks up on everything.

Dancer is the same... lots of butt rubbing...


----------



## cassie

aww so cute! she would be a hit! she is gorgeous





come on Dancer



can't wait to see your little one


----------



## targetsmom

Cowboy and Mira are hanging outside Dancer's stall tonight sort of the way Clyde was looking in Toffee's window yesterday. Just sayin......


----------



## cassie

I like that



come on Dancer!


----------



## targetsmom

Photos: link on FB: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.543028372402427.1073741827.100000858077660&type=3

In case that doesn't work here is a sample:


----------



## lexischase

She is such a darling!


----------



## cassie

dancer was just down and then back up


----------



## sar09006

Mary, If we disconnect the channel two which has Sox and move Dancer's there will it just go to two bigger screens so both Dancer and baby can be watched???

Saturday we will have a name with 8 4-Her's and parents there!


----------



## cassie

saw those pics of FB Mary she isabsoloutley gorgeous! such a pretty little thing!!


----------



## targetsmom

Bedtime update and comments: pH is still high.....7.0 or so. No cow pies But we also know how quickly things can change. Maybe Dancer knows she is supposed to foal 3 days after Toffee? That would make an interesting 4-H meeting!!!

If you disconnect the "extra" cam it doesn't help - you can either have one cam or 4. The way it is now, people who are watching several cams can cover channel 3 (&4), which is better then anything else I can think of. We would like people to be able to still watch the foal.


----------



## cassie

Dancer down sternal but she isn't comfortable... and lots of shifting and belly glances


----------



## cassie

Dancer back down sternal

and back up...


----------



## cassie

Dancer has been sternal she has just got back up and down she goes again... roll and back up thats good






good girl Dancer





Mary I thought I would reply on here for you. I'm sorry that you weren't able to sleep, I hope you aren't too stressed about Dancer and her baby... I'm sure everything will be fine



and you know that she is on our high watch list



Youth Group starts back tonight so I'm unfortunatley not going to be able to watch much after the next hour... I'm home tomorrow for most of the day so I'll keep her up all the time and will watch as much as I can (I won't be inside all the time, but if I come and do some studying I'll let you know so you can get some sleep


----------



## AnnaC

2.40am and Dancer grazing quietly. Sorry you lost your sleep time Mary, I wish I could watch more regularly, but I'm only 'in and out' on my laptop, so not much help. Maybe Renee could do a 'stint' for you to give you a couple of hours catch up nap?


----------



## Eagle

Yep I am here as always ladies



She is acting a little different tonight, not standing in here usual position.


----------



## Eagle

5.05 am Dancer is rubbing her booty.

5.20 am she has settled down now. I am going to pop out real quick but I will check her on my phone.

6.00 am and all is quiet still


----------



## targetsmom

we are awake (not up, but awake). Thanks all.


----------



## Eagle

you are very welcome



Have a good day


----------



## targetsmom

Dancer definitely acted different last night and never set the alarm off after 2 AM when I went to bed. Seems like a lot of poop this morning and some is semi-soft, but not cow pies - yet. Maybe she will have a daytime day like Toffee?

Some of the stress is worry about Dancer of course, but I is a super stressful time with one of my clients as we try to get a paper published next week and they are asking a ton of questions/having us make lots of changes. Then the IRS won't send us our tax refund until we can send them a letter from Gary's employer proving that he doesn't have a job!!!! (He was laid off in 2011 & is now retired).


----------



## cassie

Yeah dancer was not her usual self last night... I hope and pray she has her foal soon for you so you can both get a proper nights sleep. Also praying that all goes well with your publications



and the tax man.

Heading to bed, it's 11:15pm here



night all

Dancer I will not be cranky if I wake up to see a healthy baby in your stall (just make sure you give your mummy plenty of warning ok?)


----------



## Gone_Riding

Dancer, PLEASE foal before Sadie so your mommy can get some sleep!



Like ToDaY!!



(Besides, it'll give me hope for Sadie!)


----------



## targetsmom

Just gave the vet a call to let him know that we think Dancer is VERY close and we put her in her stall so you can watch...


----------



## targetsmom

It's a pinto boy!!!! pics soon...


----------



## MountainWoman

Congratulations!!!!! Will be waiting for pics. And wow, so close together. They'll be great playmates.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, YEAH, uh-huh!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

He's so adorable to watch! Yeah, Dancer!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh fantastic news Mary!! Clever Dancer for not making you wait any longer for that precious baby!! Sooooooooooooo glad it all went well - enjoy your SLEEP once you can take your eyes off that very handsome little fella and you are happy that all is well.

Many congratulations to you all!


----------



## targetsmom

Pics attached. We think we may need to help with the nursing because I think Dancer's udder is full to bursting. But she is being such a good Mom so far. We are just smitten with this boy; he is a keeper. Aren't sure of his color or eye color and wonder if he is homozygous for pinto??

And a pic of the wax on her teats just before she foaled.


----------



## AnnaC

Beautiful pictures Mary.






Was watching them a few minutes ago, he's seems to have found his feet and sorted his legs out - was enjoying a few canters round his Mom! Dancer was very interested in his back end, was he trying for his first poo? I'm sure he will start searching properly for the milk bar soon, but Dancer may be a little tender if her udder is so full. Time will tell, but she seems very happy with her new son!


----------



## Eagle

Oh congratulations Mary, I am so happy for you I am sitting here crying (silly emotional woman)

Another successful foaling year for you. Way to go girl (high five)

Really tight hugs for you.


----------



## happy appy

Congrats! What a beauty


----------



## ratzo155

Congratulations on a beautiful foal!!!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! He sure is beautiful!


----------



## 

That boy is gorgeous and I'll place money on homozygous -- look at those paw prints on him!!!

CONGRATULATIONS MARY -- AND GOOD JOB DANCER!!!!!

I just love coming home from work and seeing such a beautiful miracle!! ANOTHER GREAT YEAR FOR YOU!!! CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Another one that didn't seem to need help - found the milk bar on his own and has pooped too, But we will be keeping an eye on him... how could you not??? Dancer seems a bit uncomfortable despite the Banamine we gave right after she passed the placenta, but it WAS a tight fit. I had a bit of trouble finding the head but realize now that is because his legs are so long! Toffee saved me that worry by having baby out as far as the head by the time I found her!


----------



## cassie

Congratulations Mary!!! Yay dancer! He is gorgeous so happy that your two beautiful girls have had their gorgeous babies!! Well done to you



now you can sleep


----------



## eagles ring farm

what a handsome guy congrats ....time to sleep now lol


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations Mary! What a beautiful colt! I love his coloring! So happy that everything went well too!


----------



## Eagle

The cam has gone all dark


----------



## targetsmom

Don't know what is wrong with cam but luckily it started doing this AFTER both foals were born. It will go dark and then come back, sometimes while your are watching. We will try a new connector in the wires and see if that helps. I love watching them and seeing the different sizes on the cam so will try to leave cams up for at least a few days.


----------



## targetsmom

We have given up on the cams although they are still on. We are learning it takes more than one night (at least at our ages) to catch up on lost sleep. Gary has been sick in bed all day and instead of cancelling the 4-H meeting, it just shot the stress levels off the charts, so I will likely be next. More IRS letters, which are always bad news. But on the bright side, here are some photos of Dancer's colt who we think will go by "Jake".


----------



## targetsmom

Just one more - link to video of the filly:

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1090484_zps6325fce4.mp4.html

We are working on names and are actually thinking of Hit the Jackpot for colt and Over the Moon for the filly. Maybe that is overdoing it a bit, but that is how we feel.


----------



## chandab

Mary, I love both names. What would you use for a call name for the filly? Jack for the colt is just too perfect.


----------



## targetsmom

Barn names here don't have to relate to anything, so already thinking barn names of Jake for colt and Luna for the filly.


----------



## 

I think the names are just perfect for them! Wonderful....and to the point!!!

The video is sensational! Such a pretty girl and "Over The Moon" fits her just fine -- and we KNOW that "Hit The Jackpot" is certainly perfect for that awesome boy!!

What a wonderful year for you! Two GORGEOUS babies!!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations on another gorgeous foal



I cannot wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## cassie

Have loved seeing the pics and the video of your gorgeous little foals on Facebook! you better look out or I'm going to come steal Luna! I love her! I showed my best friends mum, and she loves her too!

Jake is soooo handsome! love both of them! congratulations Mary





p.s sorry to hear that hubby is unwell hope you don't get sick also...


----------



## AnnaC

The names are just perfect Mary.






Hope you have been able to catch up on some sleep now and that Hubby is feeling better - look after yourself!


----------



## Eagle

oh my oh my oh my! Poor Toffee really has her hands full with this little angel


----------



## Gone_Riding

My, my, my!!! He's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

OK, you photo lovers - here is one I took of Jake today at 4 days of age. Did I mention he is a keeper?


----------



## LittleRibbie

How cute is he...Mary I honestly think On Target doesnt know how to make any "non keepers"..cute as a button for sure!! congratulations


----------



## 

He has that stunning appearance that Max had. He's gorgeous Mary!!! A keeper for SURE!!! And I'm sure we'll be "hearing his name" winning at the shows for sure!

Just beautiful!!! I really think you're going to have to go after a "repeat" of him, though. He really is STUNNING !! And he will keep that gorgeous color!


----------



## cassie

haha oh I totally agree Diane! a repeat is sooo necessary 
mary already knows that I plan on stealing Luna



but Jake is soooo handsome! absoloutley perfect! I'm sure the 4H'ers love your new little babies!


----------



## AnnaC

He is just soooooooooooooooooooo stunning!!

Can we have an updated pic of Luna too please.


----------



## targetsmom

OK, a few Luna pics, mostly taken by Stephanie. A rear view showing legs, letting me play with her ears, and a side view,.


----------



## AnnaC

There she is! She is something special too Mary, so beautifully marked. In fact I might have to hijack that transport that Cassie has ordered and divert it to the UK instead - sorry Cassie!!


----------



## Eagle

I agree Diane, he does have that stunning stance that Max had



Mary didn't you decide that last year was your last year too



your babies are just way to stunning to stop but if you keep up you will need to build a bigger barn for all the keepers. Lol


----------



## 

That filly is just gorgeous, too!! How beautiful both are! Your stallion is a perfect cross with your girls -- so hard to find!


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all for the compliments! We will not breed for next year, but we aren't gelding Buckshot yet either! And yes, Jake reminds us a bit of Max - that same "look".

I think this shows that bloodlines DO matter and it pays to do your homework. Yes, we selected for pinto (and no app blood), but we were also very particular about bloodlines and conformation. We spent a lot of money and tried very hard to buy from honest, reputable breeders. We really took our time. You mention Buckshot, and although he doesn't have a World or National titles, his siblings and "cousins" have way too many to count. SRF Nobility (sire of a multitude of World Champions and World Grand and Reserve Champions) is a paternal half brother. Buckons Hot Gossip - herself a National Champion - has also produced World Champions and is a maternal half sister. Buckshot's dam is herself a Reserve National Champion. Our mares were selected just as carefully. Dancer's dam is, I believe an AMHR Superior Dam and has produced National Champion driving horses. The temperaments of Buckshot's foals are also incredible as you may be able to tell a bit from the photos, but much more in real life. As these foals get more used to those long legs, expect some videos to show their movement!!!


----------



## little lady

Your foals show that you are right on target with your program. Those are some stunning foals. Even if Buckshot doesn't have titles to his name doesn't mean he isn't champion material...he sure is producing that and what I love most is that they are all around horses.


----------



## targetsmom

targetsmom said:


> is a super stressful time with one of my clients as we try to get a paper published next week and they are asking a ton of questions/having us make lots of changes.


Remember this comment I made the day Dancer foaled? Well the paper came out today and Brian Williams just mentioned our results on NBC news while I was eating dinner! Wow, I didn't think we could top our foaling season but, just.... WOW!!! We figured it was important, but actually hearing it discussed by Brian Williams was pretty exciting. The other authors seemed to have missed it but are pretty excited too. Here is a link to the article: http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm6218a1.htm?s_cid=mm6218a1_e Hope I don't get in trouble for that! BTW, lack of sleep can also affect memory and increase confusion!!!!

I took more photos today and can post soon. Need to pick favorites.


----------



## palsminihorses

Mary, both of your babies are *beautiful!! *You certainly have a great program going there!


----------



## 

targetsmom said:


> Remember this comment I made the day Dancer foaled? Well the paper came out today and Brian Williams just mentioned our results on NBC news while I was eating dinner! Wow, I didn't think we could top our foaling season but, just.... WOW!!! We figured it was important, but actually hearing it discussed by Brian Williams was pretty exciting. The other authors seemed to have missed it but are pretty excited too. Here is a link to the article: http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm6218a1.htm?s_cid=mm6218a1_e Hope I don't get in trouble for that! BTW, lack of sleep can also affect memory and increase confusion!!!!
> 
> I took more photos today and can post soon. Need to pick favorites.


No problem here!!! How wonderful Mary -- and congratulations on the article!

Reported by_*Mary L. Adams, MS, MPH, On Target Health Data LLC, West Suffield, Connecticut. *Angela J. Deokar, MPH, Lynda A. Anderson, PhD, Valerie J. Edwards, PhD, Div of Population Health, National Center for Chronic Disease Prevention and Health Promotion, CDC. Corresponding contributor: Angela J. Deokar, __[email protected]__, 770-488-5327. _



Can't wait for the new pictures!!!


----------



## targetsmom

There are 3 of these that are almost identical (burst mode does that) but here is an example. If we didn't already have Max on our farm logo, I might go for this!

And the foals getting to know each other - moms are letting us know they aren't ready to be in the same pasture quite yet.


----------



## spindleberry

So adorable!


----------



## LittleRibbie

That beautiful tell tail, arched neck that you are always able to capture is stunning...but horses have to Naturally have it in order to capture it, you've done both Mary!! Congratulations.


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, LittleRibbie, the neck is what everyone seems to notice, but it comes from the SHOULDER angle. That leads to them being "up-headed", which you can also see in the photos. In both foals in these pics their noses are naturally held higher than their backs.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you for explaining...I can really see it now...


----------



## targetsmom

Well, it does help to have a fairly long neck too, but I think the key is the shoulder angle.


----------



## AnnaC

They are both looking absolutely stunning Mary - another successful year for your very special girls, I'm so very pleased for you.


----------



## 

I can't believe how stunning they are. Little Luna is just gorgeous with those white stockings! She'll be an eye-catcher for sure!!

/monthly_05_2013/post-3664-0-22994400-1368196251_thumb.jpg LOVE THIS!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Mary, both of your babies are gorgeous!!!!!!



Keep posting those pictures!!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

How about a video? Marse are not ready to be turned out together with their babies, but we are trying to help them along by having Dancer on lead. This shows the 2 foals meeting up close and personal (without a fence) for the first time. They are each about a week old.

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1090687_zps3922a115.mp4.html


----------



## misty'smom

Mary, Love, Love, Love the video!!! Your 2 foals are so precious and sweet!! You must be on cloud nine and having such a great time with them!!!!!!!


----------



## 

OMG!!! Tooooooo cute!! We know who will be the leader of those two! Little Luna has it together for sure! So inquisitive, and poor baby Jake just following up the rear!

I wonder who will be the leader when they are both together all the time? Just beautiful Mary!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh tank you for that Mary - they are both just stunning! Luna does look like a little madam, but I expect Jake will 'catch up' in a few more days.


----------



## cassie

oh I sooo love both of them! they are gorgeous Mary! love Luna's spunk and love Jakes shyness soo cute!


----------



## Eagle

Just watched the video, typical boy



he is a total chicken whilst Luna was politley welcoming him to the new block



Thanks for sharing Mary, they both look fab.

Congratulations on you article


----------



## targetsmom

Color tests just in - also posted on main forum. Jake is silver bay and homozygous for tobiano and guess what? Luna is ALSO homozygous for tobiano!!!! So only pinto babies for these two - a pinto breeders dream.


----------



## 

YEAH MARY!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## cassie

Yay Mary!! That is so very exciting! And wow I didn't realise jake would be silver bay!! That's so cool!





Yay Mary!! That is so very exciting! And wow I didn't realise jake would be silver bay!! That's so cool!





Yay Mary!! That is so very exciting! And wow I didn't realise jake would be silver bay!! That's so cool!





Yay Mary!! That is so very exciting! And wow I didn't realise jake would be silver bay!! That's so cool!





Yay Mary!! That is so very exciting! And wow I didn't realise jake would be silver bay!! That's so cool!


----------



## little lady

Loved the video!! I am just drooling over Luna. Hooooooray on the test results!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Great test results Mary - suprised about Luna, there are obviously hidden depths to this special little lady.


----------



## Eagle

Wow fabulous Mary, you must be over the moon.


----------



## targetsmom

I just had Luna tested on a whim, not thinking there was much chance of her being H/Z, so when I saw BOTH results were TT, then yes, I was over the moon. I am also thrilled that Jake is silver bay (and heterozygous for agouti, silver and red/black) so the color possibilities that he could throw are pretty exciting. I am also pretty sure he carries splash along with the Tobiano. Unless he changes drastically as he matures I think we will plan to leave him as a stallion.


----------



## 

Boy, I couldn't agree more with that decision! And if he's anything like his father -- your program will continue to improve and improve! Just so happy for you!!


----------



## AnnaC

He will make a fantastic stud Mary - good choice.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like a great plan



you must be over the moon (I bet he will be too



)


----------



## palsminihorses

That's *GREAT *news Mary! Congrats on the test results! What a nice stallion Jake will be!


----------



## Becky

Great news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cassie

wow thats amazing! congratulations Mary! (sorry for my post earlier I didn't realise it posted so many times till I just re read it then ... whoops.



)

you must be thrilled



so excited for you.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## targetsmom

Finally felt well enough to try to get a video of Luna's trot (we are keeping Jake's a secret). She was a challenge because all she wanted to do was come up to me and play! She is the friendliest foal I have ever seen, and coming out of our least friendly, un-trusting mare Toffee was quite a shock. Anyway here are links to a couple of VERY short videos:

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1090720_zpsa9fb6a5b.mp4.html

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1090722_zpsdb1ed9c8.mp4.html

There is one more but I can't even find it - maybe you can....


----------



## Eagle

Just stunning, she is going to be fabulous driving


----------



## 

GORGEOUS movement! She is just lovely Mary!


----------



## Never2Mini

Beautiful Congrats !! Love your videos


----------



## AnnaC

She's such a beautiful littl girl, very much the female too!! I'm sure she would like to come and live in the UK!


----------



## cassie

gorgeous video's Mary I saw them on FB



love your beautiful little girl!

hey and whats all this keeping secrets from us Aunties? I don't think that's very fair... you better watch out or you know what will happen... Diane better start fueling up that Jet I reckon...


----------



## targetsmom

We are going to have to try for a video of Jake trotting, but the gnats are so bad that he spent most of today in his stall with the fan on. Stay tuned...


----------



## cassie

haha excuses excuses Mary... lol





alright we will be patient for a little longer...


----------



## Gone_Riding

How adorable! My little girl doesn't know how to trot. She just flies everywhere! I was thinking last night that I'm going to have a booger of a time trying to teach her to trot for the cart. That's awesome that your little girl has such a natural one!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## targetsmom

OK, OK, not the best by any means but we did get a brief video of Jake yesterday. Good thing, because it is pouring now and the forecast for the next few days is more of the same. Luna and her mom are out in it, but Dancer is a wimp so is in her stall.

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1090790_zpsb2a93c5a.mp4.html

and

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1090794_zps718a9a40.mp4.html


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im in love with that Luna...she's just perfect!!!


----------



## 

OH JAKE! They are both so gorgeous Mary! And he certainly HAS the movement, as does little Luna!


----------



## Eagle

hehehee I love the way he speeds up running down hill, he thinks he is all grown up and then woooooooooh down hill he goes



Mary he is just a stunning mover


----------



## targetsmom

The sun came out this morning (briefly anyway): I think we are changing our mind about selling Luna...


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, so adorable and yes, you should keep Luna!! She's a living doll. Glad you have sunshine.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hope you keep Luna, I especially want to see her grow up...she's my favorite!! Great pictures Mary, I bet the 4 h kids will love coming over to help with the babies.


----------



## Eagle

heheheeee someone is addicted to potato chips


----------



## 

Oh, it would be a sin to let Luna go! She is simply stunning -- and a gorgeous carry-over for your program! Just sensational! I had no idea you were considering letting her go! I whole-heartedly think she should stay!


----------



## cassie

oh I'm so glad! the only place Luna should ever go to besides being at yours is for her to come to me!!!! (insert evil laugh)

soooo glad your thinking about keeping her! Jake is gorgeous and I love him to pieces... one hunky stud muffin lol but Luna has absoloutley stolen my heart! (she would be my dream mini lol ) but I think you already knew that





love both this years babies Mary!



keep the piccies coming! you know how attached we are to you and your babies!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes Mary - if Luna cant come over here to the UK (sorry Cassie!) then you certainly should keep her!!

Please keep the pictures coming, we really cant get enough of your beautiful chips.


----------



## cassie

hey I had her first! lol I'm sure she would love the UK Anna, but seeing as we can't decide who should have her... I guess she better stay with Mary lol only if she must.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree Cassie!!


----------



## targetsmom

I guess we have to keep Luna so you Aunties don't fight over her. Busy day today - work a few hours, clip 2 minis and then 4-Hers from 4:30-6 PM where we practice showmanship, trail and ground driving for a show on Sunday. If I do get any pics I wont have time to download or post!


----------



## Eagle

Good luck for the show on Sunday Mary


----------



## targetsmom

Oh, the show on Sunday: we are taking 4 horses, the most that will fit on our trailer- Princess, Rusty, Taffy, and Bunny plus at least five 4-Hers, including one with special needs. I will be showing Princess (4 classes) and Bunny (colts and fillies halter) and the kids will be showing everyone except Bunny in usually 2 classes each.. Taffy still needs to be clipped and a 4-Her is coming tomorrow to do that. Three harnesses and one cart to get ready...legs and heads to clip. busy week.


----------



## 

Can't wait to hear more about it and hopefully see some pictures of the even when it happens!!

And thank you for solving the problem with the Aunties trying to figure out who gets Luna. I think Luna will be very happy just staying where she is!!


----------



## lexischase

I saw these lovely photos on facebook Mary. Sorry Cass and Anna but I am only a few hours from Mary, if you decide to part with her I would more than love to add her to my barn and show string



Luna has always been my favorite as well, just something special about her!!


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like a busy week for you Mary, don't forget your camera


----------



## targetsmom

Home from the show and exhausted, but it went great!! We took our 9 year old show mare Princess, plus two 3 year olds (Rusty & Taffy) and yearling Bunny. All did great! We ended up with 6 4-Hers showing the 3 "older" minis, plus I showed Bunny in halter and trail! A friend took over 250 photos on my camera which will take me days to go through, but here are a couple of Bunny from her halter and trail class.

Oh, and we had a major breakthrough with the mares and foals last Friday!! The foals are 4 weeks old, but really hadn't had a chance to play together because Dancer preferred to stay near the barn or in her stall. Because our turnout for them leads to narrow entry to an overhang area and single stall, we didn't dare just turn them all out together until they called a truce. So they were mostly turned out in adjoining areas. But suddenly last Friday morning the mares figured things out, and we have been turning them out together ever since. It is very distracting because of course now the babies can play together, but we have been so busy we haven't been able to get photos.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats on you fabulous weekend, Bunny looks wonderful and I can't wait to see the others



I am so glad the mares have sorted things out, it makes things so much better for the babies but I agree the will be such time wasters.


----------



## targetsmom

More photos: Mostly the ground driving class plus another one of Bunny:


----------



## LittleRibbie

great pics Mary...sure looks like it was a fun day. BTW if you took out all the things around Bunny that give height ( on the last pic ) away you would think bunny was a full size horse...and a pretty darn nice looking one at that!!! Simply beautiful and I could so picture her with a beautiful English Saddle and proper English rider then I could look again and see a fancy schmanzy Western saddle on her going around the ring in a Western pleasure class with a low head set and her to die for tail and mane!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Eagle

Just adorable Mary and they look in fabulous condition


----------



## Gone_Riding

They look wonderful! Bunny sure looks gorgeous! 

I bet the babies are enjoying having each other to play with!


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for the reminder... I finally got a few photos of the foals together, including one this afternoon in the rain when I had a blanket on Jake. And one of Jake's colorful belly!


----------



## Eagle

Mary they are adorable together


----------



## paintponylvr

wow - I've been away for a while. I've enjoyed catching up on your events, Mary. The babies are FANTASTIC!!

I love that you have shows that include the ground driving, that is sooo cool. Since you already do all the events and such, have you and your 4Hers considered doing the Horse Agility competitions? I've been looking into that and may have to do some,



.

Congrats - on the two foals, the color tests and the show.


----------



## Gone_Riding

How adorable!


----------



## targetsmom

Paula- Thanks for the compliments on the babies. We adore both of them.

The 4-Hers don't know it yet, but long term I hope to get them interested in horse agility. I have the book and the link to the monthly on-line competitions run in the UK. It sounds like a lot of fun and something anyone can do in their own back yard. The kids love trail so I think they will like this.


----------



## palsminihorses

I agree with the others............your horses look *wonderful!! *It's so great that you have so many different classes to go in. The foals look as cute as ever!!


----------



## targetsmom

Just realized I didn't post any pics of Princess from the show and she would not want to feel left out. She was the only mini driving, but I did hear comments about they didn't think minis looked like that when they drove! Educating spectators works for me!


----------



## 

Oh Mary -- they are all simply stunning! Bunny is gorgeous, and the babies are just beautiful. I can't wait to see Luna in a show -- her poise in this picture just says it all on how well she will do, too. And Jake should be perfect as well. And you're right -- educating spectators is just perfect!

/monthly_06_2013/post-3664-0-84832300-1370646528_thumb.jpg


----------



## targetsmom

I can't stop taking photos of these lovely foals so I will keep posting here as long as you like them!

We had friends (with spectacular minis of their own) down for a visit yesterday. We discussed how hard it is to follow a Max (or in their case a 2 time AMHA World GRAND Champion stallion) because it seems like the ones that follow just don't measure up. But they LOVED Jake and think he might be close to those other two, which of course, just made our day. They also really liked Bunny (once we get past the fact she isn't Max) and also Clyde (who they were only lukewarm about last year). But this year they gushed over the fact he LOOKS LIKE A HORSE! They also helped get all these photos. The video didn't require any help - Jake apparently liked all this attention and decided to put on a show! The video missed most of it and just caught the end.

Video link:http://s84.photobucket.com/user/targetsmom/media/P1100474_zpsd28f025c.mp4.html

Note what is missing in the photo of Clyde (& Jake too) - a HALTER!


----------



## cassie

GORGEOUS!!!!! wow we always new Clyde was going to be handsome! but he has devoloped so beautifully this past year! are you going to get him out to some shows Mary?

Jake is stunning! I love his movement!

and Luna well if it didn't cost so darn much to import horses to Australia I would snap her up in a second!!! lol

Bunny looks amazing too! I love that little filly... goodness I love all your horses!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Cassie! Funny, our friends asked that same question about Clyde - were we going to show him this year? So many horses to show, and so little time and room on the trailer!!! We MAY try to get him to a show, but it won't be easy. He is too tall to show AMHR this year, but we still have Open Shows, VSE classes at our AMHA shows, plus Pinto shows. Hubby has been working with him a lot and he has improved by leaps and bounds since spring. I figured out tonight that among our 14 minis, the only ones that have never been shown (Snappy's turn comes up next weekend), are the 2 foals, Toffee, and Clyde. And of course we have big plans for the foals and for Clyde too. We will let you know and post photos if we do get him to a show.


----------



## cassie

please do! would love to see how he goes



oh and do let us know how Snappy does, gorgeous little baby she is! do you have any recent pics of that little munchkin?


----------



## Eagle

Mary they just seem to keep getting more beautiful, is that even possible. Lol well done for all your hard work, it really shows


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Mary they are ALL just so stunning! It is not just that you have some very beautiful minis to breed from, but also your love, care and attention that adds that vital finishing 'touch' to your fantastic babies.





Keep those pictures coming - we will never tire of seeing them!


----------



## 

Fabulous pictures Mary!! Each little one is just beautiful, and your work is shining through with them. I saw on another thread you are going to show in Maine? Don't forget your camera!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I loved your photos of your awesome horses. Best of luck in Maine this weekend. I think you're going to have good weather and I know you'll do an amazing job. Can't wait for photos!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Mary, they all look super, I took a moment and rewatched all your videos again..they sure are happy horses. I'd wish you luck in Maine but I don't think you'll need it....the other peoples horses will need some luck going up against your little ones!!! Have a safe and of course a fun show. Look forward to seeing your ribbons!!


----------



## targetsmom

Maine is NEXT weekend - we still have a 4-H Open Barn and Tack Sale to get through tomorrow, and then dyeing manes and clipping 3 horses....

Several of you mentioned all the hard work, and that is certainly a part of it. But another comment our friends made I think is very telling: Their comment about our 8 year old stallion Buckshot (that we bought from them) was that he looked so good we could take HIM in the ring in this year. Because the 4-Hers aren't allowed to work with him (CT 4-H rule) and he is in a turnout by himself, he does not get the attention the others do. But his bloodlines are awesome...and I think speak for themselves in terms of what his siblings, nieces, nephews, and cousins are doing in the show ring. Yes, our friend's Noble Heir is Buckshot's nephew, so for all those people who think bloodlines don't matter, think again.

We were also asked what diet our show horses are on, because as you might guess, our horses are not treated like normal "show horses" - they go out (on dry lot) daily and are fed hay 4 times a day. I mentioned that our yearlings are getting approximately 60:40 grain to hay (which is recommended for their age anyway), nowhere near the 90:10 ratio that show barns feed. Yes, Bunny's tummy could be a bit more tucked (we all agreed) but she still looks pretty good (and I think is quite happy).

For Snappy fans - part of the reason we are taking her to Maine is to get some good photos of her!!! Her clip job is pretty awful right now (she was clipped that hot week for comfort only) so she really needs another clip before she is "camera ready"! Of course, she is still adorable.


----------



## 

I don't know the age of the 4-Her's, but if he's a sweet boy, then perhaps a couple of the older ones could begin working with him at your farm so that YOU could show him. His lines are beautiful, and he is producing extremely stunning foals. It would be a benefit to have him winning in the show ring too -- especially for sales in the future. Just an idea.


----------



## targetsmom

Diane- Most of the 4-Hers are 9-11 years old and as good as Buckshot is, I don't want to take any chances. He does get attention from one of the grandfathers though, which seems like a good match. Besides, once Max was on the ground we realized how valuable Buckshot was as a stallion and we don't like to take even the small risks you take going to a horse show. And nothing Buckshot has produced since Max has led us to change our mind about that! Our plan will be to show his foals as much as possible.


----------



## MountainWoman

Beautiful photos of gorgeous horses. You must be so proud.


----------



## Gone_Riding

May I ask what risks a person takes by showing? I haven't shown since I was a kid, and it was just dogs.


----------



## targetsmom

There is always a risk that a horse can get sick from something they pick up at a show, or get hurt, and of course there is always the (small I hope) risk of a trailer accident. Yes, it is an admittedly small risk, but we only have to think about Max to recognize how it might affect us. And we are fairly sure that one of our lost foals was due to Rhino that was picked up at a show. Of course that wouldn't have the same effect on a stallion, but since Buckshot stays home so much, he might be more likely than the ones that show all the time to pick something up. We should at least try to get some photos of him anyway; he does look good.


----------



## 

Gone_Riding said:


> May I ask what risks a person takes by showing? I haven't shown since I was a kid, and it was just dogs.


When I was sending out horses to show, I always had them vaccinated just before show season -- they got a 5-6 way, West Nile, Rhino (or pneumabort if a mare), ands Strangles. Never had one catch anything, but made sure they got vaccinated JUST BEFORE they were sent out to the trainers.


----------



## targetsmom

We learned the hard way that the Rhino flu shots need to be repeated every 2-3 months. Their other vaccinations lasted longer so everyonel got what our vet recommended for spring and fall, including strangles, tetanus, rabies, and West Nile.


----------



## cassie

would love to see some piccy's of Buckshot please Mary! 

very scary!

question for you Mary




two of my mares will be going to studs later this year, should I make sure I vaccinate them both before taking them to the studs? and is there a waiting period before the vaccine is effective?


----------



## targetsmom

Cassie - that is the kind of question I would ask a vet, especially since diseases vary by region and continent!


----------



## 

I would also talk to the vet about which vaccines to give, but yes, I would vaccinate about a month before them leaving the farm, giving them time to be protected from a new environment and new possibilities for illness.


----------



## Eagle

Also ask the breeders Cassie, my vet and I drew up a list of vacc. and tests to give to people to do before they brought mares to me. Australia will have different vacc than here so I can't tell you what they will be apart from Rhino of course.

Also you might want to prepare a quaranteen area for the girls to go to when they return to make sure they don't pass anything on that they might have picked up.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I had never considered those things. I do believe in the shots though. Two years ago, there was a virus that was going around here that was picked up at a horse show in the southern US now that I think about it. I had forgotten about it. Horses were dying. Events were shut down like crazy here in Washington State. I remember deciding not to take my horse out in public that year. Thankfully that virus was short lived, but still, 8 wks is too long for any virus in my opinion! I wish they'd all die as soon as they popped up (the virus)!


----------



## 

I remember that. It was discovered to have come from the stable area, I believe. Something that was "growing" in the stall area and very contagious. I can't remember what it was, but as you said, several horses died from it.

Always best when sending a horse somewhere to make sure they are vaccinated for their protection. Or when getting a new horse on your farm, to quarantine them for several weeks to be sure they are not carrying something that could infect your horses.

I know many people don't vaccinate because their horses never leave their own property, but when I had mares coming in yearly from outside to breed to my stallions, they had to have certain vaccinations in addition to clean cultures before they were allowed on the farm. And during those years, I kept up with vaccinations like crazy on my own horses, just to make sure they were protected.....just in case!


----------



## cassie

we had something similar called EI or equine influenza, many horses died from it



Penny got it while she was pregnant with her first foal



luckily her and her foal survived though she rejected him and he had to be hand raised. she was a perfect mum for her second foal though which is good.

Thanks so much for the advice



oh and great tip about the quarantine



thanks heaps renee!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Thought it was time for some new pics of the foals, plus the stallion re-arrangement. Our stallion Buckshot has been in a turnout by himself since he was about 9 months old and is only hand bred. His large yearling gelding son Clyde has been in an adjacent turnout..... until about a week ago when Clyde somehow got UNDER the fence and in with his Dad. First I knew about it was a phone call from our helper Stephanie who saw them run by the stall she was cleaning and thought I should know. I went running out to see how bad it was, and.... lo and behold, the two were getting along like the best of buddies and obviously both were VERY happy!! We have left them together during the day ever since and they even eat hay together and both fit in a 6X8' stall, like when it poured today! I have rarely seen two horses get along this well and only wish we had done this sooner!! It may only work because Buckshot knows Clyde is his son, but it seems to work.

The foals have been clipped - you can see below how difficult that was - and seem to play constantly!! They are also getting basic training, and lots of attention. It is very hard to get photos of them because they come over as soon as they see a camera! But Luna loves the blue water tub.


----------



## little lady

Wow! Clyde looks like a giant next to his Dad. Love seeing the children getting all the hands on learning and what a great experiences for the foals. Looks like the making for some very well rounded children and foals. I love your program.


----------



## 

Everytime I see them they are more beautiful!!

I have great luck with all my boys...all being turned out together in a bachelor herd when they are not breeding. They establish their "pecking order" and then they just eat and play! Glad it's working out for you too. And boy! Clyde is a beautiful BIG boy!!


----------



## targetsmom

Have to dress them up for Halloween, right?

Luna and Jake.....6 months old now.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant Mary! What good furkids - all due to your great handling.





Do you realise how long it is since you last posted pics of your fabulous chips (July was the last post here - where does the time go!)? I think we are due for an update. Please.


----------



## targetsmom

Sorry about not updating on here, but I do update all the time on FB and there is another thread on here about weaning where I posted some pics.

Updates: 2012 foals: Snappy went to her new home this month - just across town!!! I could not ask for a better home and have gotten updates and photos already. Bunny was shown earlier this month in a Youngster Division with 10 horses -all sizes, but the others were all 3 year olds and of course, she is a yearling. I am SO proud of her placing in all 3 classes, including second place in trail in hand! Clyde has not been shown yet because there hasn't been time or room on the trailer. He does load fine though. Bunny's photo is recent, unclipped, showing how dark she is right now. She was almost white this summer. Clyde's photo by Lesley Alexander from summer

Jake & Luna handled weaning with no problems and are looking good. See below for recent pics.

The 4-H Club: All 3 minis that were in training to drive last year and have been hooked to cart and their training continues. With close supervision, the members have even driven two of them (the 3 year olds) and someone else took a lesson with Sox, Dancer (Jake's mom) is back in driving training and a 4-H project again. The Club is also planning to make and sell 2014 calendars with photos of the minis and Club activities, as a community service project with proceeds going to the local children's cancer hospital. We are excited about the new 4-H year just started, with 2 new members (we lost 2) and adding Toffee (!!) and maybe Mira as project minis. Thanks for asking!


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though things have been pretty busy for you Mary - no change there then LOL!! The furkids look fantastic and well done to both Bunny for her show success and to the driving chips for their progress.

So glad to hear that gorgeous little Snappy has found such a good home and that they are going to keep in contact - maybe we shall get to see some more pic of her later on as she grows up.





Wishing you all the very best for 2014!


----------



## 

Just LOVE seeing the updates and the GREAT pictures!! Congratulations on all your successes with these precious little ones~!


----------



## cassie

I am soooooooooo in love with Luna still!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to wrap her up and bring her home *sigh*

everyone looks stunning Mary! love all of your mini's so very much! love seeing your updates on Facebook, their recent hoon was hilarious! loved every minute!

Luna, you want to come travel the seas to live with me? lol don't worry Mary I don't think I could ever import an animal, I just couldn't stand them being in the plane/ boat for so long then coming to a new land where everything is different, I have a friend who has just bought a yearling colt (he is STUNNING is a riding pony colt) and he came all the way from England! a yearling!!! couldn't do it lol but you all know I'm a big softy hehe.

my laptop is about to die so I'll stop rambling, thanks for the updates! give your beautiful munchkins lots of carrots and snuggles from Aunty Cassie, especially Luna! she will always be my fave! <3 <3


----------



## targetsmom

While I was doing a Rusty update on the main forum I thought I would bring you up to date on our 2012 and 2013 foals. Bunny (2012 filly born on Easter) and Jake (2013 colt now gelded) have been shown twice this year and have done fantastic. Bunny is showing in halter, showmanship and trail while Jake is doing halter and trail - and both are placing well! At last week's show, Bunny who is just over 33" so can't be shown AMHA yet, was shown in VSE (Very Small Equine) halter and ended up with one Grand and one Reserve Grand. Jake ended up Reserve Junior Champion Gelding under one judge in very tough competition that included a Billy Idol son.

Bunny is the gray pinto and Jake is the silver bay pinto. We adore ALL our Buckshot foals but have not shown Clyde nor Luna yet. Buckshot has been gelded.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my goodness, there they are all 'growed up'!! They are both looking fantastic Mary - Bunny's colour is just gorgeous. Many congratulations on your successes at the show and thank you soooooooooooooo much for bringing us up to date - can we have some pics of the others please?


----------



## 

OMG! They are just fabulous Mary!!! And CONGRATULATIONS to you on all their wins and successes! It's so nice to see our babies all grown up!!!!

Thank you so much for the pictures!! And even more are appreciated, as you know how we love the pictures.

How is it going with all you 4-Hers?


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all! Funny you should mention Bunny's color... I purposely did not clip her for that show because I think if I did she would be nearly white. I love her color too, but alas, it won't last! But she is doing great and even starting her driving training. Here are Luna (B/W) moving and posing, plus Clyde (bay/white) and Bunny in driving training. Clyde needs to be clipped! Thanks for asking.

ETA: The 4-Hers are doing great - they also did 3 of the 4 shows we did in the past month! Two of them are already interested in Luna and Clyde as projects for next year, but I don't think I want to share Bunny and Jake just yet.


----------



## 

I understand completely. They are so special to us Mary, and we just LOVE hearing more about them, and seeing the wonderful pictures of all of them!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Your babies have grown into beauties

sounds like your really enjoying them all

congrats on your shows too


----------



## targetsmom

Just ran across this and realized there are people who don't see our updates on Facebook. Bunny and Clyde (the 2012 foals) were hooked to a plastic sled for the first time yesterday. (Bunny's photo is from another day; Clyde's was yesterday). Yearling Jake and I participated in a Horse Agility Clinic at the MA Equine Affaire, and Luna mostly just trots around looking gorgeous or poses for holiday pictures. And Rusty continues to improve and look adorable (with his 4-Her).

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Kim P

They are all so pretty!


----------



## 

OMG Mary! They are looking fabulous, and I'm so glad you updated us. I don't do FB, so this is genuinely a PLEASURE!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They look wonderful Mary.


----------



## targetsmom

New forum members probably have NO idea of the troubles we had with breeding and how many YEARS it took for our first live foal (who then died before the age of 2). But the six that did survive have been worth it (one was sold to someone in town). We are SO proud of our home-bred foals! At our last show in October, yearling Jake took Reserve high point in the Youngster Division ( 4 classes) and 2 year old Bunny was High Point in the In Hand Division since I couldn't show them both in the Youngster Division. Bunny tied for High Point mini at the show before that.


----------



## AnnaC

They all look wonderful Mary. Like Diane, I dont do FB either so a HUGE THANK YOU for the pictures and the news about their progress and successes - congratulations. Here on the forum we have been thrilled and honoured to share the arrival of these special babies with you and now to see updated pictures of them as they grow on to lead useful and active lives is just perfect. Again thank you.


----------

